# The Axe Palace's NAMM 2009 Picstory Spectacular (150 Pics, Be Patient!)



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2009)

** UPDATE: Day 2 pics can be found later in the thread, or you can click here to check it out now. **

** UPDATE: Day 4 (I skipped day 3 to do other stuff) can be found here.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well this is my first NAMM show and it's everything I hoped it would be. An amazing place. Great weather, cool people, beautiful women everywhere, and of course all the kickass gear one can take in. 

Day 1 just concluded, and it was busy with meetings and photo taking. I didn't get to plug in to anything yet, check back tomorrow for some more amp thoughts. For now enjoy the picstory! Not all pics are labeled, so if you're curious what anything is feel free to ask 

This is the walkway to the main entrance, man it's freakin nice here...







First up was checking out the PRS booth. I had a meeting with one of their reps, I should be dealing these pretty soon 












































































Next up was Ernie Ball Music Man. The satin black JP6 felt pretty nice, and some of the other models were nice as well. I especially liked the odd purple burst one.


























After that it was Peavey. Some real nice stuff here, as well as some pretty cheesy ones as well. I'll let you decide! The last pic is of one of their new 'high-end' tube amps. I didn't get to try it yet but I shall.









































Next up was the US Music Corp booth (Parker, Washburn, & Randall). Some amazing stuff here. I'll be dealing all of these brands but I'm most excited about Parkers as they're my all-time favorite production guitars. 

The purple quilt burst Parker below is fucking amazing...



































































































































And now to what I'm sure most of you will be interested in, the Ibanez booth. I was VERY impressed by some of the new offerings...











































































































































































After this it was time for my meeting with Caparison, which was really interesting. My first time talking through a translator was pretty entertaining .

In all seriousness though, Itaru Kanno is awesome and the new models they introduced are BADASS. I had a goofy grin on my face the whole time. I ended up buying 3 of the ones they brought over from Japan (all new models) 



























































































After all that fun and a lunch break across the street with my buddy who made the trip with me, it was time to visit Mr. Steve Freyette of VHT, er, Steve Freyette Designs. I had about an hour long conversation with him and his main sales/artist relations guy. 

Great stuff. I still can't get used to the new faceplates, but the tone is the same so it's all good 









































Across the way from the SFD booth was Fernandes. I was pleasantly surprised by some badass new models they put out. I'm thinking about becoming a dealer, they really were pretty killer and very affordable. Real friendly guys (pleasure meeting you dudes if you read this).

One new model they have looks like a high-end strat on the front, but it turns out it's neck thru. I've never seen anything like this, it felt great too. I really wanted to buy this guitar right here, eventhough I'm not a strat guy atall. Check it out...







































































After this I made the final stop of my day, the Framus/Warwick booth. Great people to deal with, super cool, knowledgable and friendly. They have a brand new US distribution network and the new guy in charge (Tyler) is one of the coolest guys I've come across in the industry. Can't wait to work with him, should be getting some new shipments soon 

Before that however I took some shots of some stunning Warwick basses they had on display. No Framus pics yet though (tomorrow).































Well that's it for today. Sorry for the brief rundowns but I'm absolutely exhausted. This has been a crazy few days out here on the left coast. I'm having a killer time though, this would be a great place to live. I can't say I'm missing the -5 degree weather back in Boston right now 

More pics on days 2-4 to come, check back then 

-Nick


----------



## MFB (Jan 16, 2009)

Very cool stuff

The new Caparisons are very nice, any tag on the hard-tail?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

fucking awesome, man! Can't wait to see what else NAMM has to offer this year! Ah serious parker/caparison gas right now thanks to this post!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 16, 2009)

great pics man. Thanks. For the first time ever after seeing that prism prs, I actually have some gas for one.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2009)

There are some neat things there! That black JP6 looks great. The Fryette logo isn't as bad as I thought it would be, though the old VHT logo still looks a lot nicer. I was hoping to see that Devin Townsend signature model from Peavey, but I guess that will be later.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you become a fernandes dealer, you HAVE TO GET THEM TO MAKE A 7/8 STRING SUSTAINER. 

Seriously, I wants . And thanks for the pics! Us unimportant people appreciate them ... *wishes I could go to namm *

Btw, I'm still checking your site every time I see your sig  I don't have the cash for the Diezel or the BRJ yet though . I did hear some stuff about those hybrid series possibly going inot 7/8 strings, would you be carrying those if they popped up? Because I can't wait for a custom with my current guitar (schecter 006 Deluxe), and I think a hybrid BRJ would be pretty awesome to get then have it until I can fork out the cash for a custom (like in a few years )


----------



## Ruins (Jan 16, 2009)

aaaaa so much awesomness thanks!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I was hoping to see that Devin Townsend signature model from Peavey.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice NICK! Cheers for the pics! ... GAS for Cap's have started again!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is the RG7321FM pics?


andthat 7 string Fixed bridge, How much? ad when will it be out?


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome pics of the new NAMM!

I must say, this NAMM seems to be pretty good and releasing loads of things I like!  (Maple fretboards, more 7 stringers... yes!)


----------



## Lakeflower (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Jan 16, 2009)

The new xiphos carve is mucho tasty in perspective. I however notice the 7 string doesn't have the new carve.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2009)

MFB said:


> Very cool stuff
> 
> The new Caparisons are very nice, any tag on the hard-tail?



The new fixed bridge Dellinger 7 has the same specs as the trem version. When my website goes live next week I'll be putting up all the new pics/specs 




Justin Bailey said:


> fucking awesome, man! Can't wait to see what else NAMM has to offer this year! Ah serious parker/caparison gas right now thanks to this post!



Thanks man, I should have a lot of fun stuff to post on day 2, 3 and 4



poopyalligator said:


> great pics man. Thanks. For the first time ever after seeing that prism prs, I actually have some gas for one.



Yeah that PRS looks dazzling IRL, but nothing could touch that cognac-ish one 



TomAwesome said:


> There are some neat things there! That black JP6 looks great. The Fryette logo isn't as bad as I thought it would be, though the old VHT logo still looks a lot nicer. I was hoping to see that Devin Townsend signature model from Peavey, but I guess that will be later.



I didn't see a Devin Townsend sig model there. Everything I could find that looked cool I took a photo of. And yeah, the Freyette logos aren't too bad. In time people will be used to it.



Dusty201087 said:


> If you become a fernandes dealer, you HAVE TO GET THEM TO MAKE A 7/8 STRING SUSTAINER.
> 
> Seriously, I wants . And thanks for the pics! Us unimportant people appreciate them ... *wishes I could go to namm *
> 
> Btw, I'm still checking your site every time I see your sig  I don't have the cash for the Diezel or the BRJ yet though . I did hear some stuff about those hybrid series possibly going inot 7/8 strings, would you be carrying those if they popped up? Because I can't wait for a custom with my current guitar (schecter 006 Deluxe), and I think a hybrid BRJ would be pretty awesome to get then have it until I can fork out the cash for a custom (like in a few years )



Yeah bro everyone wants a 7-string sustainer  If I get a chance to talk to them about it I will, for sure.

Yup the website honestly is almost done and will be going live shortly. Keep checking back 

Regarding Bernie Rico Jr, if you want an affordable USA handmade model, he's coming out with these INCREDIBLE bolt-on models (a few small runs). They're fully loaded, great neck joints, etc... for under $2000. He's making 7-string ones too 



Ruins said:


> aaaaa so much awesomness thanks!



No problem man.



mat091285 said:


> Very nice NICK! Cheers for the pics! ... GAS for Cap's have started again!







twiztedchild said:


> Where is the RG7321FM pics?
> 
> 
> andthat 7 string Fixed bridge, How much? ad when will it be out?



I didn't see the RG7321FM there. I didn't take a photo of everything though, just things I thought looked pretty nice  

The new Dellinger 7s will be out in the spring. I'm getting one of the last trem equipped D7s soon as well.


----------



## nikt (Jan 16, 2009)

great pix, thanks for all info

I really like the fixed bridge Dellinger 7


----------



## RXTN (Jan 16, 2009)

Ibanez Maple board <3 It do ecxist


----------



## Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

Fucking amazing set of pics you have man, cheers


----------



## Ken (Jan 16, 2009)

to pics.

 to inducing more GAS.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy shit... GAS... SO MUCH GAS!!!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 16, 2009)

By what Devin has said on his forum, they probably only have a prototype ready right now.
We will know more tomorrow though, because he is going showcase some songs.

also, thanks so much for the pics, awesome!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the great pics Nick 



zimbloth said:


> I didn't see the RG7321FM there. I didn't take a photo of everything though, just things I thought looked pretty nice



It is the guitar in the top of this pic


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I didn't see the RG7321FM there. I didn't take a photo of everything though, just things I thought looked pretty nice
> 
> The new Dellinger 7s will be out in the spring. I'm getting one of the last trem equipped D7s soon as well.





s7eve said:


> Thanks for the great pics Nick
> 
> 
> 
> It is the guitar in the top of this pic




yeah what he said  and that is cool about that Fixed bride Caparison, glad you knew what one I was talking about  I just now noticed that half of the letters I was typing did show up


----------



## AySay (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a fun place to be! Nice pics! Who is the guy in the last pic?


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks a lot for the pics, Nick! really nice!

would you mind checking out and taking some pics at *Fibenare*'s booth (_Hall E, Booth 1344_) too for me, please?





thanks in advance!


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 16, 2009)

The most epic NAMM picstory *EVER*


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 16, 2009)

Ken said:


> to pics.
> 
> to inducing more GAS.


+1
and i'm a poor bastard who still hasn't even gotten himself a 7-stringer yet...stupid listening to other people and not buying the SC607B once upon a time when i first had GAS for it

anyways, those are some nice purty pics, and i'm jealous of anyone who gets to go to NAMM, although were i there, it'd be mostly screaming "why no more extended scale everythings?!?!??!" ...even at companies with no guitar/bass products at all


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 16, 2009)

do you have any Jackson booth photos? 

they all look amazing


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2009)

The caparison TAT special looks pretty nice


----------



## petereanima (Jan 16, 2009)

too much win to name it all! thanks for the pics.

i want a universe and every fucking PRS gutiar available, like right fucking now.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 16, 2009)

Fixed bridge Caparison 7=


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 16, 2009)

Like everyone else, I'm loving that fixed bridge Caparison. Pity I won't be able to ever afford it, but oh well.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

That 7 string caparison looks amazing.

Thanks for the pics zimbo.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 16, 2009)

Very Cool Nick! I am extremely jealous! The Cap 7 looks pretty sweet.

Do you have any plans to see the Rivera stuff while there? They have been awfully quiet and Im curious if they've realeased anything new.....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 16, 2009)

*sigh* Brings back memories, pissed that I couldn't make it out for a third year in a row.  Thanks for the pics Nick, very nice and it made me feel like I was (almost hehe) there.


----------



## 70Seven (Jan 16, 2009)

The price of the 1527 is better than I though it would have been, retail is always a bit less than what's posted at NAMM to. When do these go on sale, May/June I'm guessing?


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Zimbloth! I so should not have looked at this though, I'm liking that six string Xiphos with a single coil in the neck and 27 frets way, way too much not buy it.


----------



## darren (Jan 16, 2009)

Great picstory!

My jaw dropped at some of the Ibanez list prices.


----------



## Johann (Jan 16, 2009)

woah! those pics ruled Nick! thank you! 

Don't forget about me when NAMM ends


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Next up was Ernie Ball Music Man. I especially liked the odd purple burst one.



That would be the Morse model. Super nice, versatile guitar.

Maple top Caparison! I've been waiting for the day! Must order now...


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome pics Nick. I'm still looking to see if Jackson actually put out any sort of a 7. The white SLS is cool but I haven't seen much else from them that has wowed me. moar silly airbrush guitars 

Also no sign of the Vernon Reid Parker sig yet that's peaked my interest.

LOL who am I kidding, I don't need anymore expensive guitars anywho, DAMN u GAS!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2009)

GREAT NAMM thread with a LOT of nice pics! (as usual). It's like beeing there without beeing able to touch stuff!  Thanks Nick! 

... And what was that new Peavey amp in the last of the Peavey pics?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Nick, now get to the Diezel and Rivera booths


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words, glad you guys enjoyed the pics. Plenty more to come! 



Decipher said:


> Very Cool Nick! I am extremely jealous! The Cap 7 looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Do you have any plans to see the Rivera stuff while there? They have been awfully quiet and Im curious if they've realeased anything new.....



Yes I plan on seeing Rivera today, along with: Diezel, ENGL, Cornford, H&K, Jackson, Vigier, BC Rich, ESP, Schecter, DiMarzio, etc. 



HighGain510 said:


> *sigh* Brings back memories, pissed that I couldn't make it out for a third year in a row.  Thanks for the pics Nick, very nice and it made me feel like I was (almost hehe) there.



NP dude 



70Seven said:


> The price of the 1527 is better than I though it would have been, retail is always a bit less than what's posted at NAMM to. When do these go on sale, May/June I'm guessing?



Yeah I'd say April at the earliest. I have to say I was impressed by the RG1527 w/ maple board. Pleasantly surprised.



Stengah_2012 said:


> Thanks Zimbloth! I so should not have looked at this though, I'm liking that six string Xiphos with a single coil in the neck and 27 frets way, way too much not buy it.



Thanks man. Yeah that green Xiphos 27 caught my eye big time, that will be mine.



jaxadam said:


> Maple top Caparison! I've been waiting for the day! Must order now...



I bought some of those NAMM models up on the spot. If you are interested in any give me a call. Regular production of the new models won't begin until April or so.



mikernaut said:


> Awesome pics Nick. I'm still looking to see if Jackson actually put out any sort of a 7. The white SLS is cool but I haven't seen much else from them that has wowed me. moar silly airbrush guitars
> 
> Also no sign of the Vernon Reid Parker sig yet that's peaked my interest.
> 
> LOL who am I kidding, I don't need anymore expensive guitars anywho, DAMN u GAS!



Hey Mike. Your Rico Jr custom is almost done btw. Bernie said by the end of the month 

Regarding Jackson, I plan on visiting them today. I'll post pics/info tonight 



playstopause said:


> GREAT NAMM thread with a LOT of nice pics! (as usual). It's like beeing there without beeing able to touch stuff!  Thanks Nick!
> 
> ... And what was that new Peavey amp in the last of the Peavey pics?



You're welcome bro, glad you liked it. I forget the name of that Peavey amp. One of their reps said it's part of their new 'high-end/boutique' type line. I didn't get a chance to play it, but I will be spending much of the next 3 days trying amps out so I'll let you know.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

Man, I can't get used to seeing "Fryette" on VHT amps.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Man, I can't get used to seeing "Fryette" on VHT amps.



It's unfortunate but it's not by choice, it was a legal matter.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

I know, it's just still weird. Good job on the pics, looking forward to more!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm super curious about this Hevy Devy model. this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 16, 2009)

dude, many thanks for these pics and I can't wait to see the rest - good job man!


----------



## Groff (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW.... Um.... WOW.... 



Those Fernandes V's look like a nice substitute for the LTD Amott Ninja V's that are no longer made.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick again this proves yet again that you indeed are them man....Thanks for all the pics, sorry I couldn't be there... New Washburn looks suprisingly good, as does the caparison and fernandes.....

Number 1 thing on here for me is the Pink S series.......cant wait for that to come out.....


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

Brilliant write up on NAMM, excellent photos!


----------



## HighPotency (Jan 16, 2009)

playstopause said:


> GREAT NAMM thread with a LOT of nice pics! (as usual). It's like beeing there without beeing able to touch stuff!  Thanks Nick!
> 
> ... And what was that new Peavey amp in the last of the Peavey pics?


That would be the new 50w JSX if i'm not mistaken.


To: TS
From: SS.org


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG, that fernandez looooks sexy!!!










HAHAHA HP LOVETHRASH!!!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 16, 2009)

cant wait to get there tomorrow, Im stuck at work and haft wait.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy shit Nick. Best thread EVAR!!!! Wheres my BKP?????


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 16, 2009)

hey, can you try t get a better pic of this Ibanez guitars | NAMM SHOW 2009 





the 7 string Bass??


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> You're welcome bro, glad you liked it. I forget the name of that Peavey amp. One of their reps said it's part of their new 'high-end/boutique' type line. I didn't get a chance to play it, but I will be spending much of the next 3 days trying amps out so I'll let you know.



Thanks Nick. 

Searched on the Peavey website, I think it's the "3120".

Looking forward to your reviews on some of the amps and guitars. It's always great and detailled information.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

So any more pics from today nick?  Please have more pics from today!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> hey, can you try t get a better pic of this Ibanez guitars | NAMM SHOW 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know the site calls it a bass, but I think it's a guitar. Those strings just look too small and close together to be a bass.

Edit: Looking at it a bit closer, the scale looks kind of long and the tuners look kind of big for a guitar. It might be a bass after all, though the strings still look really close together.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 16, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> Searched on the Peavey website, I think it's the "3120".
> 
> Looking forward to your reviews on some of the amps and guitars. It's always great and detailled information.




The one he posted says "Masterpiece 50" over top of the power switches.






It does seem to be a bit more 'boutique-y' than the 3120.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 16, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I know the site calls it a bass, but I think it's a guitar. Those strings just look too small and close together to be a bass.
> 
> Edit: Looking at it a bit closer, the scale looks kind of long and the tuners look kind of big for a guitar. It might be a bass after all, though the strings still look really close together.



Les Claypool plays a 6 string bass that has a neck width no bigger than a 5 stringer


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 16, 2009)

Err, I mean..... nvm....


But seriously folks, those are some pretty badass photos. Did Caparison have an Applehorn with them? I'd love to see one of those up close. Can't wait for more pics


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 16, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> Les Claypool plays a 6 string bass that has a neck width no bigger than a 5 stringer



Yeah, but that looks like a 7-string with a neck width about that of a 7-string guitar, which is generally just a tad less than a 5-string bass. If I go into Photoshop, rotate one of those guitars behind it, and put it on top of the instrument in question, the neck on the 7 is just barely wider. If that lighter block by the volume knob is the bridge, then it might be a baritone at about 27" or so. Those pickups look like bass pickups, though. This is confusing.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> hey, can you try t get a better pic of this Ibanez guitars | NAMM SHOW 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I already tried out that model today and took pics. I'll be posting day 2 pics in a little bit. 

It's a 7-string bass, but it has a thin neck and feels like a 7-string guitar guitar. It has a 30" scale and had absurdly low action. It's basically the perfect solution for someone looking for a Meshuggah-ish vibe from a 7-string. The neck is way thinner/narrower than the RG8. It sounds kind of cool, but I only played it with a clean tone.



Dusty201087 said:


> So any more pics from today nick?  Please have more pics from today!



^ 



Totem_37 said:


> Err, I mean..... nvm....
> 
> 
> But seriously folks, those are some pretty badass photos. Did Caparison have an Applehorn with them? I'd love to see one of those up close. Can't wait for more pics



Nope no Apple Horn with them. If you want to see one I recently sold I'd be happy to show you pics: Pic 1 - Pic 2



TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, but that looks like a 7-string with a neck width about that of a 7-string guitar, which is generally just a tad less than a 5-string bass. If I go into Photoshop, rotate one of those guitars behind it, and put it on top of the instrument in question, the neck on the 7 is just barely wider. If that lighter block by the volume knob is the bridge, then it might be a baritone at about 27" or so. Those pickups look like bass pickups, though. This is confusing.





asmegin_slayer said:


> OMG, that fernandez looooks sexy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







yellowv said:


> Holy shit Nick. Best thread EVAR!!!! Wheres my BKP?????



Thanks Joe. Your Warpig should be about finished. I can't find out jack from here though, but you're welcome to email Tim


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I know the site calls it a bass, but I think it's a guitar. Those strings just look too small and close together to be a bass.
> 
> Edit: Looking at it a bit closer, the scale looks kind of long and the tuners look kind of big for a guitar. It might be a bass after all, though the strings still look really close together.





TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, but that looks like a 7-string with a neck width about that of a 7-string guitar, which is generally just a tad less than a 5-string bass. If I go into Photoshop, rotate one of those guitars behind it, and put it on top of the instrument in question, the neck on the 7 is just barely wider. If that lighter block by the volume knob is the bridge, then it might be a baritone at about 27" or so. Those pickups look like bass pickups, though. This is confusing.





zimbloth said:


> Yep, I already tried out that model today and took pics. I'll be posting day 2 pics in a little bit.
> 
> It's a 7-string bass, but it has a thin neck and feels like a 7-string guitar guitar. It has a 30" scale and had absurdly low action. It's basically the perfect solution for someone looking for a Meshuggah-ish vibe from a 7-string. The neck is way thinner/narrower than the RG8. It sounds kind of cool, but I only played it with a clean tone.




I dont know if you took a pic of thise but :






and this guy posteed some pics from JEM site I think here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/76080-the-new-ibanez-sr7viisc-bass-guitar-hybrid.html

i interestes me more then anything esle now  its a says it is a 6 string Bass with an extra high E and that the pick ups make it sound like either thte guitar or bass. I hope Ibanez does make it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2009)

a guy on the ESP forum played that thing and said it was really nifty, I personally think the headstock should be bigger to accomodate the strings without being retarded but w/e if it works I guess lol


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> a guy on the ESP forum played that thing and said it was really nifty



Yeah you wouldnt need a Bass player for you bands any more  Joking.


But the list price is pretty damn high though, I wonder if they would seel it at the same price as the RG2228 if it goes into production?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 17, 2009)

I was only joking about the pickup, Nick. Hopefully it wont be long after you get back.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2009)

Day 2 of NAMM was just great. I got to hear some mind-blowingly good amps I've never got to play before, check out some cool guitars I missed on day 1, and meet some great people, including Silenoz & Galder from Dimmu Borgir - one of my favorite all-time bands 

Before I get into the pics, some observations:

- *Vigier *guitars are absolutely amazing. Ron Thal of Guns N Roses can play his balls off. Everyone at Vigier was a class act and passionate, it is an honor to be associated - even if in a small way- with them.

- The *Rivera *KR7 amp is SICK. I knew Riveras made great amps, but I was really blown away by their entire line. Paul Rivera Jr is really cool.

- I checked out the new *Kranks*, such as the Rev1+, Krankenstein+, 1980, and the Rev1 SST. Sadly all my skepticism about their 'new and improved' models were proven true.

- I stopped by the *ENGL *booth (pics below). They were really cool, Silenoz and Galder from Dimmu Borgir were just chillin there. I saw Raymond Herrera from Fear Factory there too. Everyone was really cool. But, I got to check out an ENGL Invader finally and... I am floored. Amazing. The first ENGL I really dig. I think I might have to own one of these very soon.

- Apparently 2 out of 3 women out here are drop dead freakin gorgeous. California is amazing. Boston for the loss 

- I had the chance to check out a boutique amp company from Sweden called *Elmwood*. Holy SHIT are those amps incredible. Beautiful tone, versatility like crazy. Dynamic, expressive, warm, punchy, and superb tone from clean to dirty. Let's just say I'm considering carrying this brand very heavily. The Elmwood guys were totally cool too, these guys know their stuff 

- Zakk Wylde has undergone a Carrot Top like metaphorsis. Dude is terrifyin now. Doesn't even look human. Different than even a couple years ago...

- Despite a neverending thread talking about the new *BC Rich *7-string and me trying to tell you guys it wasn't going to happen, I headed over there to confirm and yup, no BCR 7. Not only that, but the BC Rich people I talked to there had no idea who Steve Smyth even was. 

- The new Michael Amott *Dean *V looks really cheap and flimsy compared to his ESP stuff. I really wasn't impressed with anything I saw at the Dean booth, except for the Dean girls that is (holy shit were they hot...)

- Stopped by the *Diezel *booth. Their new model the Schmidt sounds really nice. It's low-gain but has some cool mojo to it. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to play any of the amps myself, it was too busy there. I'll try back tomorrow.

- $4.50 for a bottle of water? Seriously? I don't think spring water bottles in Nigeria is this expensive.

- Went over to the *Caparison *booth to confirm some more orders. While I was there I got a chance to play the Dellinger 7 hardtail some more, this time plugged in. Man, what a badass guitar. I also got to know the guys a bit more. It was cool finding out what kind of bands they were into and just chatting it up casually.

- *Orange *came out with a hand-wired Tiny Terror made in the UK. For those of you who don't know, the regular TT was made in China or something. Sounded real nice.

- I need to remember to find the *Fractal *booth so I can finally try out the AXE-FX.

Anyways, enough talk: on to the pics!...

I know I missed some *Ibanez *stuff the first time through, so as promised here are some I missed. The RG7321FM _looks_ great, I'll give it that. No further comment. However I had no idea there was a white S7320, very cool. Anyways, enjoy...


























Next up the *Vigier *booth. Unfortunately by the time I got my camera out, the Bumblefoot (Ron Thal) guitars disappeared. These are perhaps the finest quality production guitars I've ever laid my hands on. Superb in every way. 

Check out the pic of one of the badass French dudes from Vigier busting out the horns haha 







































































Next up: Orange.































Some nice Carvins, including a 7-string.


























Some BC Rich stuff. No 7-strings.































The mighty Riveras! 


























Dean stuff, including the new white Rusty Cooley. Now for the low low price of $2700 





















*ENGL *booth! Silenoz & Galder from Dimmu Borgir were there. I chatted them up about Dimmu, Galder's new OLD MANS CHILD cd which he just recorded, gear, and misc shit. Great guys, took pics w/ them too (not posting that here now). 

Again.. the Invader is the fucking SHIT!


----------



## winterlover (Jan 17, 2009)

27 fret xyphos will be mine
2nd and last ibby i'll own tho



zimbloth said:


> Again.. the Invader is the fucking SHIT!



skeet auuahahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 17, 2009)

Zimbloth said:


> - Despite a neverending thread talking about the new BC Rich 7-string and me trying to tell you guys it wasn't going to happen, I headed over there to confirm and yup, no BCR 7. Not only that, but the BC Rich people I talked to there had no idea who Steve Smyth even was.


This pisses me off . and where are the 7 string Bass pics fro Ibanez??


----------



## Groff (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy shit! Finally!

Ibanez really needed to do something like this...


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 17, 2009)

Yet again, more quality pr0nz.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jan 17, 2009)

no new sevenstring baritones ?


----------



## Elysian (Jan 17, 2009)

one of the string through ferrules on that iron bird is way the hell off






is that horn on the bass side of the body chipped?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2009)

looks like it lol, might have incurred some damage during the show lol


----------



## Lakeflower (Jan 17, 2009)

Great pics, Zimbloth.


----------



## Bleak (Jan 17, 2009)

Zimbloth, I love you.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 17, 2009)

Ever have so many people living vicariously through you at the same time ?


WE WANT MORE !!! WE WANT MORE !!!


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2009)

some of those guitars look pretty awesome


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey nick, nice pics 

Oh and Fractal doesn't have a booth at NAMM because "they don't sell to dealers or distributors" though they are apparently wandering around the show.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 17, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Hey nick, nice pics
> 
> *Oh and Fractal doesn't have a booth at NAMM because "they don't sell to dealers or distributors" though they are apparently wandering around the show.*



What!? 

So what the hell is Carvin doing there then?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 17, 2009)

lmao, that is a good point.


Thanks for this btw Zimbloth! Also, did you get to check out the Steinberger booth (if they have one)? I'm hoping for reissues from them, although I won't hold my breath.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 17, 2009)

Nick - I'm gonna see if I can be in Anaheim tonight - maybe once I'm done with my stuff I will try to give you a call and we can go hang out and you can show me all the pics!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 17, 2009)

I added a link to the day 2 pics in the original post for those who missed it. Headed off to day 3 now... 



djpharoah said:


> Nick - I'm gonna see if I can be in Anaheim tonight - maybe once I'm done with my stuff I will try to give you a call and we can go hang out and you can show me all the pics!







Justin Bailey said:


> Thanks for this btw Zimbloth! Also, did you get to check out the Steinberger booth (if they have one)? I'm hoping for reissues from them, although I won't hold my breath.



I think Steinberger is owned by Gibson, and therefore is in the special area where Fender & Gibson are. I've had no interest in visiting them really but I'll see if I can swing by and look into that for you.



technomancer said:


> Hey nick, nice pics
> 
> Oh and Fractal doesn't have a booth at NAMM because "they don't sell to dealers or distributors" though they are apparently wandering around the show.



Ah, I see.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> - The *Rivera *KR7 amp is SICK. I knew Riveras made great amps, but I was really blown away by their entire line. Paul Rivera Jr is really cool.
> 
> The mighty Riveras!



 I just came. That wall of Rivera Tre's is now my wallpaper. Thanks for the pics Nick!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just saw the list on the new maple RG  Now that it went up that's def not an option for me unless I wait... and wait... and wait... It sucks not having time for a job 

What's the price on the budget RC7X model? Anyone know? Couldn't quite see it in the pictures. That's another one I was looking at, but I'm not sure about rustys "thinnest neck in the world". I'm hoping it won't snap


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> - I stopped by the *ENGL *booth (pics below). They were really cool, Silenoz and Galder from Dimmu Borgir were just chillin there. I saw Raymond Herrera from Fear Factory there too. Everyone was really cool. But, I got to check out an ENGL Invader finally and... I am floored. Amazing. The first ENGL I really dig. I think I might have to own one of these very soon.



Maybe people will start believing me when I say the Invader is nothing like any other Engl out there, god knows I keep saying it  

Great pics in general though, sad to see not a lot of new 7's going on, but I guess my bank balance will thank me for that


----------



## theshred201 (Jan 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Great weather, cool people, beautiful women everywhere


Welcome to southern california, nick 



> and of course all the kickass gear one can take in.


Rub it in 



>


The Masterpiece, 50, huh? Did you happen to try it or the 3120?




>


The Adrian Belew Sig....Visually to me it looks way to simple to have all the stuff it has, but I'm sure it's amazing. Too bad it's $7500...




>


Amazing. One of few guitars I've seen with gold hardware that I've liked too. 




>


MIDI Fly is BACK!!!!!!! Price?




>


This as a 7 with 24 frets plz.


>







> - *Vigier *guitars are absolutely amazing.


Yup. I'm still contemplating selling some stuff for one of their 7s.




> Ron Thal of Guns N Roses can play his balls off.


Erm...yeah!. He's freaking bumblefoot man 




> - The *Rivera *KR7 amp is SICK.


w00t, Nick gives my amp the 




> But, I got to check out an ENGL Invader finally and... I am floored. Amazing. The first ENGL I really dig. I think I might have to own one of these very soon.


Gah, you're making me want to make the trek up to Sherman Oaks to go try one now.




> - Apparently 2 out of 3 women out here are drop dead freakin gorgeous. California is amazing. Boston for the loss


SoCal for the win 




> - I had the chance to check out a boutique amp company from Sweden called *Elmwood*. Holy SHIT are those amps incredible. Beautiful tone, versatility like crazy. Dynamic, expressive, warm, punchy, and superb tone from clean to dirty. Let's just say I'm considering carrying this brand very heavily. The Elmwood guys were totally cool too, these guys know their stuff


I told you you should try them. Glad you liked them.




> - Zakk Wylde has undergone a Carrot Top like metaphorsis. Dude is terrifyin now. Doesn't even look human. Different than even a couple years ago...


Pics?




> - I need to remember to find the *Fractal *booth so I can finally try out the AXE-FX.


Well, as you're in Anaheim anyways, if you have some extra time/aren't leaving the day the show ends, Tone Merchants in Orange (very near to Anaheim) has at least one Axe-Fx (not sure if it's an ultra or standard)...or at least they did a week or two while I was there. Great store too, though you've tried or will try many of the cool things they have there at the Namm show already...




>


W00t, that one looks just like mine!!!




>


Any thoughts on the SE, Savage or Steve Morse? Also, any word on the Raider 100 combo?


Great thread thus far man. Can't wait to see what you did today/will do tomorrow.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with pics of Zakk Wylde . I'll have to play an Invader sometime, too. I love the powerball and the new SE is AMAZING but for 4k I think I'll pass


----------



## LOUDONE (Jan 18, 2009)

Any KRANK pics? How do the new models sound compared to the 100 watt models?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2009)

theshred201 said:


> The Masterpiece, 50, huh? Did you happen to try it or the 3120?
> 
> MIDI Fly is BACK!!!!!!! Price?
> 
> ...



1. Nope I didn't get to try it. I was too busy to sit down and try them, perhaps today.

2. I don't recall exactly, but it's a LOT. Around $5000 IIRC

3. Yes, the Vigier (pronounced 'veej-ay') stuff is absolutely amazing.

4. Yeah I know it's Bumblefoot 

5. I didn't play any of the other ENGLs. I was too enthralled with the Invader and also the guys from Dimmu Borgir were right there so I was sort of distracted. I've played most of those before however.

6. Thanks dude 



LOUDONE said:


> Any KRANK pics? How do the new models sound compared to the 100 watt models?



No, I visited the Krank booth and got a demonstration of their entire lineup of amps. I honestly, and no offense, was so disgusted by the tone of each and every one of them that I just wanted to get away as soon as possible.

Their new "1980" amp which their rep described as trying to capture an 80s Marshall tone, IMO failed the most. If it was trying to capture a solid-state Crate vibe then I'd say it was a rousing success.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 18, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> No, I visited the Krank booth and got a demonstration of their entire lineup of amps. I honestly, and no offense, was so disgusted by the tone of each and every one of them that I just wanted to get away as soon as possible.
> 
> Their new "1980" amp which their rep described as trying to capture an 80s Marshall tone, IMO failed the most. If it was trying to capture a solid-state Crate vibe then I'd say it was a rousing success.



how did i know you were gonna say something like that?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2009)

Stengah_2012 said:


> What!?
> 
> So what the hell is Carvin doing there then?



Just telling you what they said on their forum.

Nick: I'll second the request for you checking out the Steinberger stuff


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 18, 2009)

well also Carvin is a massive and well known company in comparison to Fractal.

by the way Nick if you get the chance. Find if Ed Roman has a booth and pay some kid to kick him.


----------



## Napalm (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for documenting this trip !!! Pics Rule !!!


----------



## SirToastalot (Jan 18, 2009)

Great stuff Nick. A cracking read and plenty of pics to oggle at. 





Out of curiousity...did the GV make a good impression on you or others?

A shame that they didn't have any flame maple-topped Supra 7s lying around.


----------



## theshred201 (Jan 18, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> 2. I don't recall exactly, but it's a LOT. Around $5000 IIRC


 I was thinking it'd be closer to 4, but Parker's pricing can be...interesting


----------



## Coobanez (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm intrigued as to why Ibanez has last years XPT707fx there, the new one like the rest has the wider bevels, but Ibanez have the older model there.
I wish I was there


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 18, 2009)

Coobanez said:


> I'm intrigued as to why Ibanez has last years XPT707fx there, the new one like the rest has the wider bevels, but Ibanez have the older model there.
> I wish I was there



I saw that too, I was wondering if they changed the body wood or something .

And we all wish we were there, that's why we live through people like zimbloth


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2009)

SirToastalot said:


> Great stuff Nick. A cracking read and plenty of pics to oggle at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the GV series blew me and everyone else away. They have a carbon fiber rod going through the neck which takes away the need for a truss rod. It is indestructable, completely immune to temperature or climate changes. The fretwork, setup, resonance, and everything about the Vigier stuff is fucking amazing.

I got to play the Bumblefoot model today. It was matte black with a DiMarzio Tone Zone in the bridge and a Chopper in the neck. It played so fucking amazing, it had like... infinite sustain and played so fluid. It had this cool killswitch button too, where when you held it down it killed it but when you let go it resumed. It made for some really cool effects that were very usable, especially with feedback. It's way better than doin toggle tricks, like 100X faster. 

I honestly think Vigiers are the most underappreciated guitars on the market. I hope they get increased exposure when GNR goes on tour and some magazines start getting their hands on them. They dont LOOK like theyre superior, but if you play one it's a trip. 

Plus, it was nice getting to demo each guitar with a Diezel Einstein combo. What an amazing amp. I actually liked it better than the Herbert and VH4 somehow 



Napalm said:


> Thanks for documenting this trip !!! Pics Rule !!!



You're welcome bro, I'm happy to share. It's been fun taking pics and sharing what's been going on. I'll be posting day 4 pics soon (I took day 3 off to do some other fun stuff).



bulletbass man said:


> well also Carvin is a massive and well known company in comparison to Fractal.
> 
> by the way Nick if you get the chance. Find if Ed Roman has a booth and pay some kid to kick him.



Ed Roman wasn't here I don't think. I didn't see him anywhere. It's too late now anyways, show is over


----------



## theshred201 (Jan 18, 2009)

So where are the pics from yesterday and today? 4 day show and I see two picstories....


Edit: Nvm. Just saw the took day 3 off bit.




(You know I'm just givin ya a hard time. This thread is still  )


----------



## kmanick (Jan 18, 2009)

Great thread Nick!
thanks so much for all of the info and all of the Pics
I played thru an Einstein combo last year at the guitar show at the Bayside Exo center and I though the same thing.
Waht a kick ass little 1X12 combo. it sounded huge and really articulate.
Did you see any Vigier 7's (I know they used to make least one model)
also was Bo-EL even there? I haven't heard any ention of them. I'd love to check out the Marcel Coenen MC-7


----------



## theshred201 (Jan 18, 2009)

^From talking to nick, Vigier didn't take a 7 with them, but he was thoroughly impressed with all their stuff. Having played one of their 7's myself, I can tell you that it's an amazing guitar.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 18, 2009)

kmanick said:


> Great thread Nick!
> thanks so much for all of the info and all of the Pics
> I played thru an Einstein combo last year at the guitar show at the Bayside Exo center and I though the same thing.
> Waht a kick ass little 1X12 combo. it sounded huge and really articulate.
> ...



Hey Nick, no problem man. I'd be happy to talk more about what I saw when I get back to Boston. Feel free to ring me up. 



theshred201 said:


> ^From talking to nick, Vigier didn't take a 7 with them, but he was thoroughly impressed with all their stuff. Having played one of their 7's myself, I can tell you that it's an amazing guitar.



Yup, no Vigier 7 was there but they're still in production. All the 6s they had were amazing


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 19, 2009)

The fourth and final day of NAMM was pretty fun. I decided to skip on day 3 to go see some sights and enjoy a beautiful California day driving up the Pacific coast. Day 4 was cool. I'll provide a rundown in a post-NAMM wrapup post when I get home. For now, just some pics 

1. Spent some time hanging out at Caparison again. Met some cool people who are fellow Caparison fans. Took some photos of the NAMM models I snagged, with the Caparison guys and HP Lovethrash too of course. I can't stress enough how great Itaru and Yuji are 































2. Me with the one and only Peter Diezel  (and yes, I'm a fat asshole )






3. Zakk Wylde. Really. Dude on the left with the beard is Silenoz from Dimmu Borgir who got to hang out with the other day.






4. Me with a fleet of sick Parkers.






5. Outside where I'm composing this message. I love it here 






That's it for now. I head back tomorrow, talk to you guys then


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 19, 2009)

^ Awesome thread dude. Nice to see the Diezel guys, i spoke to Peter a few times, getting hints on making amps etc.. the nicest guy i swear to god... 

Maybe we should sign a petition for Parker to make a 7 string fly?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 19, 2009)

MAN is there any word on how much that Adam D fly is going to cost?


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Maybe we should sign a petition for Parker to make a 7 string fly?



It's been done. To death.


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 19, 2009)

im about to ask a stupid question but Who gets invited to namm? What do people that go to namm have to work as?


----------



## darren (Jan 19, 2009)

Did anyone visit the Halo booth? Was Halo even there?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 19, 2009)

sakeido said:


> MAN is there any word on how much that Adam D fly is going to cost?



The street price is $3999 I'm afraid. It's a great guitar but I'd much rather have a Classic, Deluxe, or Mojo for $1000-1500 less.



darren said:


> Did anyone visit the Halo booth? Was Halo even there?



Halo was there somewhere, but I didn't seek out their booth.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you ever find a price on the hardtail Dellinger 7?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The street price is $3999 I'm afraid. It's a great guitar but I'd much rather have a Classic, Deluxe, or Mojo for $1000-1500 less.
> 
> 
> 
> Halo was there somewhere, but I didn't seek out their booth.



You didn't mention Peter Stapfer ,that guy sells and designs the Diezel amps. he is the co-owner and everything what Peter build was with his money hahah
Great guy for shure.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The street price is $3999 I'm afraid. It's a great guitar but I'd much rather have a Classic, Deluxe, or Mojo for $1000-1500 less.



BYAAAAAAH well that settles that!  Yeah I'd be inclined to buy a used Classic and pay a luthier to route that mofo if that's the price. Geez, little too much for Matt...


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2009)

i have to say i havent seen a parker i like before this thread where i cant find a parker i dont like!!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 19, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Did you ever find a price on the hardtail Dellinger 7?



Since the prices have gone up and they're now charging in Japanese Yen instead of USD, it's a bit confusing. I'm going to work out the prices when I get back to Boston and I have time to crunch some numbers. 

If you send me an email (address is on my website) I'll respond to it when I get back. I'll remember to get back to you that way


----------



## Meldville (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished this thread, and oh my god. GASsing so hard for Engl and Caparison now.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2009)

I just got back from California a little while ago. I miss it already  

Anyways, it was a great time. I'll post some final thoughts on the show after I've got some sleep. I can't wait get going on everything here. I met a lot of great people and am going to be stocking a lot of cool stuff soon and down the line. I have a lot of work to do but it will be fun


----------



## Jerich (Jan 20, 2009)

wow Zimbloth i prolly walked past you like 100 times at namm...i really had no idea what u looked like..but how could i have missed you...at least at the Diezel booth..i believe you barely touched on the extent of products that were there. everyone is obssessed with the normal stuff. Did you check out any of the not so name brands? I could have and have told you all Ibanez really is not doing anything different till 2012... 
zimbloth did you go see Racer x? Did you get a chance to see Guthrie Govan Play? Did you get to ask Suhr whats up with no sevens? man...you are such a newbie hahah!!!at NAMM's


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 20, 2009)

Jerich said:


> wow Zimbloth i prolly walked past you like 100 times at namm...i really had no idea what u looked like..but how could i have missed you...at least at the Diezel booth..i believe you barely touched on the extent of products that were there. everyone is obssessed with the normal stuff. Did you check out any of the not so name brands? I could have and have told you all Ibanez really is not doing anything different till 2012...
> zimbloth did you go see Racer x? Did you get a chance to see Guthrie Govan Play? Did you get to ask Suhr whats up with no sevens? man...you are such a newbie hahah!!!at NAMM's



he's a dealer virgin go easy on him


----------



## Jerich (Jan 20, 2009)

yes i know...sorry zimbloth...heheh!! but my biggest disappointment was/is the "dime" amp man it sounded shitty...there is actually a amp company called "DIME".It is Rita and dimes guitar tech...


----------



## MFB (Jan 20, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I just got back from California a little while ago. I miss it already
> 
> Anyways, it was a great time. I'll post some final thoughts on the show after I've got some sleep. I can't wait get going on everything here. I met a lot of great people and am going to be stocking a lot of cool stuff soon and down the line. I have a lot of work to do but it will be fun



Aw come on, at least we welcomed you back into MA with a ton of new snow to shovel


----------



## Jerich (Jan 20, 2009)

here were all that were in attendance:
I know this is huge but worth the check out of shear magnatude of companies out there:

(companies) (booth number)
2box AB 2430
3BDIO 1835
3L International 5825
65 Amps 3392
A & S Case Inc 6288
A Brown Soun  1280
A+D Gitarrentechnologie 1361
Ableton 6314
ABM 1449
Absara Audio 1245
Access Bags and Cases 4697
Access Music 6900
Accord Studio D.O.O 3523
AccuGroove 1279
Accutronics 4382
Ace Karaoke 7518
ACE MUSICAL 3492
Ace Products Enterprises 5968
Acme Guitar Works 1474
Acoustic Energy North America 1744
Acoustic Guitar Magazine 5226
Acoustica 6224
ADA Amplification 1470
ADAM Audio USA 7119
Adamas Guitars 5720
Adams Musical 2638, 2648
A-Designs 6290
ADIG Invention AS 1100
ADK Microphones 5569
ADMIRA 3313
AEA 1863
AER-USA 1558
Aguilar Amplification 5270
AHEAD Drumsticks 3464
AIM Gifts 4223
Airfonix 1786
Akai Professional 6400
AKG Acoustics 7800
AL 1038
Alctron Electronics 1745
Alesis 6400
Alfred Publishing 4822
ALGAM S.A.S 3200
Alhambra USA 1630
Manufacturas Alhambra 1630
Alien Apparatus 4398
Alienor 3200
Allegro Acceptance 472
Allen & Heath 6474
Allen Organ 428
Alleva-Coppolo Guitars 1655
Allied Lutherie Inc 1613
Allparts 5882
Editions Alphonse Leduc 3200
AlterMedia 1020
The Alternative Guitar 1464
ALTO 6555
Alvarez 5676
AMA Verlag 3220
Amati USA 4610
America Longxing 3000
America Sejung 210D
American Audio 6824
American DJ 7623
American Music & Sound 5700, 5776, 6474
American Recorder 1748
American Way Marketing 4301
Ameritage Carrying Cases 1430
Ampeg  5676
Amphenol Audio 1643
Anadolu Muzik 2878
Analysis Plus 2783
Anderson Group International 1307
Tom Anderson Guitarworks 1526
Anderson International Trading 2469
Andy Del Instruments 1220
Anfree Sax 2929
Angels Musical Instruments 4015
Ansr Audio 1853
Anthem Musical Instruments 2905
Antigua Fabrica de Guitarras 1540
Antigua Winds 4514
Anvil Cases 4849
Aphex Systems 5696
API 6409
Apogee Electronics 6320
Applied Acoustics Systems 6728
Applied Microphone Tech 6242
Applied Research & Technology 6555
Aquarian 3264
Ararat Music Inc 5864
Arbor 5420
Arcos Brasil USA 3421
Aria Guitars 5569
Armadillo Enterprises 4272
Aroma Music 1174
Art Strings Publishing 4618
Art Vista Productions 6427
Arturia 6310
Ashdown Design & Mktg 4778
Asher Guitars & Lap Steels 1454
Ashly Audio 5776
ASK Video 1001
ATN International 3200
Atomic Guitar Works 3483
Aubert Lutherie 3200
Audio Ease 6508
Audio Impressions 7801
Audio Innovate 7304
Audio Media 5808
Audio2000'S 6390
Audionova Inc 4143
Audio-Technica U.S. 6740
Audix 6976
Auralex Acoustics 4295
Aurorae Inc 7524
Automated Processes Inc 6409
Automation Engineers 2723
AUX 1761
Avalon Design 6955
Avant Electronics 6985
Aviom 7802
AV-Leader 1869
Avlex 3478
Axewraps 1808
Axis Percussion 3478
AXL Musical Instruments 5476
AXON Technologies 6913
B & C Speakers 4786
B-52 Professional 5952
Babicz Guitars USA 5397
Bad Cat Amplifier 1461
Baden Guitars 1226
Di Baffetti G & C 4819
Bag End Loudspeakers 4146
Musical's Bags SL 3412
Baldwin Piano 303
Bam France 3200
Barcus-Berry 5420
Bari Woodwind Supplies 3515
Bartolini Pickups 5864
Basix Percussion 4468
Bass Drum O's 3464
Bass Dynamics 5598
Basslines 4358
Basson Equipment 5894
Bay Woodwind Products 3014
Bazhou Basix Musical 4468
B-Band 4799
BBE Sound 4690
Beard Guitars 1711
Bechstein America 209A
Becker Stringed Instruments 5720
Bee Basses 1484
Beechler Mouthpieces 4410
Behringer 6756
Beijing Hsinghai Piano 382
Beijing Lanyao Musical 1476
Beijing Sunrise Musical 2805
Beijing Xiyangyang Cases 2810
Beijing Yiyuan Instruments 3524
Belcat 3283
Benavente Guitars 4178
Bench World  369
Benchmark Media Systems 1676
Bends Instrumentos 3231
Bergamot Brass 1127
Berndt Woods 1041
Best Media 6296
beyerdynamic 6500
Beyond (Tianjin) 2449
BG Franck Bichon 3200 4305
BGE 3100
Bhargava & 2816
BI Technologies 1571
BIAS 6424
Big Bang Distribution 3464
Big Bends 1523
Big City Music 6735
Big Dipper Stage Lighting 7709
Big Fish Audio 6510
Big Idea Guys 1584
Big Island Acoustic Koa 1508
BigHeart Slide 4176
Bill Lawrence Guitar Design 2898
Gerard Billaudot Editeur 3200
Black Diamond Strings 3513
Black Swamp Percussion 2465
Blackbird Guitars 1404
Blackheart 5676
Blackwood Drumsticks 2358
E. K. Blessing 3700
Blocki Flute Method 2806
BLOWiT Fans 2972
Blue Microphones 6220
Bluthner USA 3120
Bly Musical Instruments 1177
Bogazici Zil San ve Tic Sti 3564
Bogner Amplification 5821
Bohemia Piano America 444
Bolt & Co 1662
BooHeung Machinery 1438
BOSS U.S. 2672
Boulder Creek Guitars 1412
Bourgeois Guitars 1411
Bourns 1548
John Brwen Synth 1121
Brady Drum 3379
Brancher 3200
Brazen Guitars 1237
Breedlove Guitar 1812
Breezy Ridge Instruments 6230
BridgeCo 1801
Bridgecraft USA Inc 1426
Brown's Guitar Factory 3383
Brubaker Guitars 5973
BSS Audio 7800
BSWA Technology 1769
BSX bass Inc 5973
Buckaroo Cymbals 4831
Budda Amplification 5282
Buddy Rich Drum 3070
Buffet Crampon USA 4300
Bulk Molding Compounds 2882
Bulletproof Instruments 1149
Burkart-Phelan 3329
Burning Amplification 1152
Burriss Amps & Effects Pedals 5899
C and C Custom Drums 2777
C.B.I. Professional 4268
Cable Up 1634
CAD Professional Microphones 6226
Cadeson Musical 2746
CAE 7002
Cakewalk 6800
J.D. Calato 3439
Calicchio Musical Instruments 4311
Calzone Case 4849
Cannonball Musical 4426
Canopus 2964
Captain Beyond 2265
Caraya 1264
Carbosticks 2358
Carl Fischer 5412
Carruthers Guitars 1396
Carter Steel Guitars 5820
Carvin 4490
Case Core 4130
Casini Music Instrument 3010
Casio America 6776
CE Distribution 4893
Cecilio Musical Instruments 3004
Cedar Creek Custom Case 4450
Celemony Software 6900
Celestion 4674
Central Music 6012
Century Guitars 1421
Century Strings 2727
Cerwin-Vega 6866
Chandler Limited 6254
Chang Zhou Xing Yin Electron 1457
Changsha Ruby Electron 5890
Changzhou Grand Glory Tech 6007
Charites Strings 3024
CharterOak Acoustic Devices 1861
Chateau 3300
Chauvet & Sons 7413
Cherry Lane Music 4618
Cherub Technology 2832
Chesbro Music 4430
Chevalets Despiau 3200
Chiayo Electronics 5997
Chicken Systems 6921
Chonwoo 4136
ChopSaver 4900
Chosen Fat 3164
Chris Campbell Guitars 5705
Cipex International 4458
Harvey Citron Enterprises 5989
Civilized World 5705
The Clamp It 2257
Classic Musical Instruments 1331
Classical Strings 1065
Steve Clayton 4496
CodaBow International 3500
Cole Clark Guitars 1210
Coleman Audio 6897
Collings Guitars 1730
Colorado Case 4805
Community Professional 6940
Completely Oblivious 1524
Composite Acoustics 1514
Concepta KVB AG 1702
Concert Musical 1422
Concert SA 1600
Concord International Group 3221
Connolly Music 3500
Conn-Selmer 4224, 4600
Conquest Sound Co Inc 7108
Cora & Peter Kuo 3165
Cordoba Guitars 5300
Core One Creative 5499
Cort USA 4468
Cortex 6966
Countryman Associates 6691
Crafter USA 1330
Crane Song 6290
Craviotto Drum 3065
Creation Audio Labs 1677
Creative Bags and Cases 1805
Crest Audio Inc 5740
Crown International 7800
Cruztools 1321
CSC Products 2813
CSFI 3200
Curt Mangan Inc 4498
Cycling '74 6314
D.A.S. Audio s.a 6878
D.B. Musical Instrument 2792
D'Addario 4834
DADI 2971
Dae Huan Electronic 7705
DAE HUAN ENT. 1784
Dae Hung International 1173
Dae Hung Precision 1376
Daisy Rock Guitars 4818
Guangzhou Daling Musical 2971
Dana B. Goods 5569
D'Andrea 4858
Danelectro 4790
Dangerous Music 6916
DANSR 3100
D'Aquisto Strings 5262
DAS Audio of America 6878
Dave Smith Instruments 6948
dB Technologies USA 6563
dbx Professional Products 7800
DBZ Guitars 3290
DC Voltage 5935
Ddrum 2954
Dean Guitars 5466
Dean Markley Strings 5710
Deering Banjo 1511
DEG Music Products 4218
Delano Pickup Systems 1484
DeLorene Acoustics 1597
Deltone Strings 1724
Demeter Amplification 4388
Denon DJ 6474
Denon Electronics 5955
Der Jung Enterprise 1254
Diamond Amplification 3290
Diamond Guitar Pedals 2785
Digidesign 6606
Digitech 205A
Digitronics 3528
DiMarzio 5830
Dingwall Guitars 3096
Diplomatte 3235
Direct Music Supply 3439
Direct Sound Headphones 1635
Diril Cymbals 2258
Diril Muzik 2258
Diversi Instruments 419
Diversified Case 4311
Dixon Hardware 5928
DJ Skirts 7418
DJ Tech Limited 7319, 7328
Dogal di Cella 4819
Dorfler 3120
DPA Microphones 6996
DR Handmade Strings 4184
Dramastic Audio 1847
Dream Cymbals And Gongs 2628
Drum Connection 2979
Drum Foundry 2465
Drum Tech 3279
Drum Workshop 2454 2654
Drumdial Drum Tuners 3464
D-TAR 4358
Duesenberg USA 1444
Charles Dumont & Son 4418
Dunlop Manufacturing 4768
Dunnett Classic Drums 3364
Dusty Strings 1716
Dynacord U.S.A 6569
Dynaudio Acoustics 6840
E and E Exports 6949
E. & 0. Mari 5729
E. Koch 3297
E.M. Winston 4801
Earthworks 6292
East West 6630
Guang Zhou Eastman 1217
Eastman Strings 4310, 5110
Eastwood Guitars 1155
Eblitz Audio Labs 6690
EBS Sweden AB 3382
Ebtech 4382
ECEN Electronics Co 1858
Eden Electronics 5244
Edirol by Roland 2672
Educational Music Accessories 2346
Egnater Amplification 5952
Eikosha Musical Instrument 2265
Eko Music Group SpA 1640
El Dorado Guitar Accessories 1284
Elation Lighting 7515
Eleca International 4897
Electro Harmonix 5396
Electroswitch 1579
Electro-Voice 6569
Elektron 1102
Elite Music Brands 4878, 4885
Elixir Strings 5000
Ellington Strings 2824
Elmwood Amps 3196
EMD Music 3282
eMedia Music 6504
Emery & Webb 1402
EMG 4850
Eminence Speaker 4334
EMMC 4227
Empire Wholesale 7013
Empirical Labs 6110
Engl Amplifiers 3297
Eno Music 1637
Enping Karsect Electronics 1864
Enrique Keller 3313
Enter Music 3541
Envoy 3235
Epifani Custom Sound 3484, 5284
Epiphone 303
Equator Audio Research B5963
Equipson SA 6990
Erizias Basses 1029
Ernie Ball 5440
ESI Audiotechnik 5406, 6832
ESP Guitar 213D
Essential Sound Products 5698
Laul Estonia Piano Factory 468
Etavonni Instruments 1349
Etched Metal 1223
ETI Sound Systems 5952
Euphonic Audio 5872
Euphonix 5761
European Piano Restoration 420
Evans Drumheads 4834
Eventide 5791
Everly Music 4750
Evets 4790
Evidence Audio 4143
EVOLVE 1847
EWS 5252
Excel USA 1485
Exotic Woods 5927
Extenix 1859
Extreme Isolation Headphones 1635
EZ Dupe 6598
F Bass 1460
Facelift 1317
Factory Metal Percussion 3583
Faital SpA 6498
FaitalPro 6498
Farley's Musical Essentials 1325
Farnell Guitars 4162
Fat Congas 2876
FatPro Technologies 6274
Fazioli Pianoforti 456
FBT USA 4568
FDW Worldwide 1634
Fender Musical 300, 304
Fengya Musical 2826
Fernandes Guitars 5690
Ferree's Tools 4233
Fibenare Guitars 1344
Fidock Drums 2879
Finale 6114
First National Merchant 150
Fishman 4158, 4258
Fitness Audio 1831
Flask of Oil 5006
Flavoreeds 4900
Flaxwood USA 1248
Flea Market Music 1717
Fleabass 3192
Floyd Rose Marketing 4877
FocusRite Audio Engineering 6474
Fodera 5284
Folkcraft Instruments 1621
Ford Drum 3555
August Forster 445
Foshan NRE 1854
Frank Huang 3431
Frankenstand 7520
Franklin Strap 4250
Fred Tebb & Sons 1016
Frederick Harris Music 1709
Freehand Systems 5912
Fret Candy 2800
FS Audio 1670
Fuchs Audio Technology 1679
Furman 6874
Fuselli Manifatture 3607
Fusion Products 3026
Future Percussion Concepts 2270
FXpansion Audio UK 6910
G & B Pickup 1368
G & L Musical Instruments 4690
G7th 1640
Gabsung Industry 1247
David Gage String 2701
Galaxy Audio 6945
Galileo Music 202A
Gallien-Krueger 4284
GARD 5815
Garritan 6820
Gary Kramer Guitar 4699
Gatchell Violins 2904
Gator Cases 5100
GCI Technologies 6966
GE Commercial Finance 400
GE Money 150
Gem Sound 7111
Gemini Sound 6966
Gemstone Musical 3512
Genz-Benz 5720
Geo Woo Musical 1365
George Lowden Guitars 1620
George Us Musical 5721
George Way Drums 3364
German American Trading 444, 445
Get'm Get'm Wear 4194
Getzen 4412
GEWA 3220
GForce Software 6700
GH Electronics US 1497
GHS STRINGS 4684
Gibraltar Hardware 5720
Gibson Guitar 303
gig-fx inc  1129
Gigliotti & Sons Inc 3395
GigSkinz 4458
Heinrich Gill 2914
GlassTones L.L.C. 1342
Glider Capo 4250
Global Truss 7515
Global Wood Source 5391
Globe Plastics 2882
GMS Drum 3050
GNI Music 1340
Godin Guitars 211A
Godlyke 1580
GO-EN International 1616
Gold Tone 1415
Goldbug Products 1350
Golden Sound 3015
Gon Bops Percussion 2454, 2654
Good For The Goose 4900
Goodall Guitars 1715
Gotoh 4140
C.A. Gotz Jr. 3501
Graph Tech Guitar Labs 5920
Greasy Groove 2996
Greatmind Instrument 2929
Green Monster Music 1407
Greg Bennett 4250
Gretsch 3540
Gretsch Drums 5720
Grip Studios 3194
GRK Manufacturing Co 470
Grotrian Piano 452
Grover Musical Products 5313
Grund Audio Design 6790
Grundorf 6790
Guangzhou AD Audio 1752
Guangzhou Violin 3426
Guangzhou Jisheng 2992
Guangzhou Lang Ding 1575
Guangzhou Sunpost 1264
Guangzhou Sunwell 7415
Guangzhou Xinbron 1835
Prudencio Saez 1600
Guisama SL 1600
Guistar Picks 1342
Guitar Bra's 1512
Guitar Edge 4318
The Guitar Folks 3499
Guitar Instructor.com 4318
Guitar Jones 1564
Guitar Kickstand 4198
Spanish Guitar Guild 1600, 3412
GuitarGuard 4855
Guitarparts 1343
Guitarras Antonio Aparicio 1306
Guitarras Francisco Esteve SA 1600
Guitarras Juan Hernandez 1600
Antonio Sanchez Guitars 1600
Raimundo Guitars 1600
Guitars Manuel Rodriguez 5258
Gulf Music Sales 2600
Gulf Musical Instruments 2809
Guptill Music 1611
Guy's Publishing Group  1700
G-vox 6628
GWW Group 1430
Gypsy Guitar 1346
H & F Technologies 6390
Hagstrom 5700
Hahn Guitars 1236
Hailun Distribution 209B
Haken Audio 1803
Hal Leonard 4318, 4618
Halifax & Co Pvt 1662
Hall Crystal Flutes 3534
Hallet Davis & Pianos 202A
Halo Guitars 4598
Hamer Guitars 5720
Hamilton Metalcraft 4166
Hamilton Stands 4011
Hammond Suzuki USA 5800
Hana 1320
Hankuk Music 1270
Hanser Music Group 4868, 4884
Hardcase International 2267
Hardman Pianos 202A
Harpsicle Harps 1624
Harris Musical Products 4823
Head Hunters Drumsticks 2358
Heavyocity Media 1847
Klaus Heffler Geigenbau 3220
Heil Sound 7324
Heintzman Distributors 448
Hengshui New Star Musical 2811
Henry Import & Export 1807
Hercules Stands 5928
Hering Industria 1364
Heritage Guitars 4291
Hermes International 5114
Herouard 3200
HHB 6579
High Spirits 1427
Highland Guitar 5857
Hill Guitar 1429
Hipshot Products 5735
Hiptrix 2269
Hodge Products 3434
Hohner 3240
Hollywoodwinds Inc 4007
HomeBrew Electronics 1078
Homespun Tapes 4618
Honiba SA 4326
Hosa Technology 5590
HOSCO 1627
Hoshino USA 4634
Hot Sticks Manufacturing 2965
HotPicks 1584
House Ear Institute 1196
House of Troy 469
Howard Core 3221
HQ 4834
HRtronics 1477
Nik Huber Guitars 4143
Hudson Music 4618
Hughes & Kettner 6555
Human Base USA 1156
Humes & Berg  4400
Huss & Dalton Guitar 1408
HW Products 5410
i3 SRL 6903
IAG America 205B
Ibanez 4634
IBC Trading 1640
Nadir Ibrahimoglu e.K. PMS 3120
IIESTA Musical Instruments 3421
IK Multimedia US 6520
Ikebe Gakki-Ten 1139
iKEY Audio 6966
ILIO 6728
Image Line BVBA 7007
Impact Label 1290
iMusicnetwork 1502
Infinite Response 1105
Infinium Industries 5785
Innovative Percussion 2765
Intelli 1368
IntelliStage 4458
International Woodwind Inc 3327
Intime Design 1810
ION Audio 6400
iQ Automatic Page Turner 2358
Irradiant 7425
ISP Technologies 5863
Istanbul Mehmet Cymbals 2870
Istanbul Zilciler Muzik 2854
Italia Guitars 4758
iZotope 6700
J & L Musical Instruments 3596
J. Jennings Publishing 1705
J.A.C. Musical Instruments 1655
J.I. Strings 2911
JA Muzik 4614
Jaguar Amplification 3582
James Trussart Guitars 3391
Jammin Lollipops 1802
Paul L. Jansen and Son Inc 471
Jay Turser Guitars 5700
Jazzkat Amplifiers 5494
Jazzmutant 7713
JBL Professional 7800
JBovier Stringed Instruments 5943
Jensen Speakers 4893
Jet Fretz 5948
Jiangyin GoldenCup 29
Jiangyin Jiyang Musical 3610
Tianjin Jinbao Musical 3278
Jinho Instrument 1368
JJ Babbitt 4322
JJ Electronic 5798
Jodavi 1377
Jodi Head 4855
JodyJazz Inc 2924
Joemeek 6890
John Homby Skewes 1310
Jones Double Reed Products 3009
Jordan Electric Violins 5315
JP Guitars 1367
JR Music Supply 3328
JT Musical Inc 1453
JT Sound  1179
JTS Professional 4368
Jupiter Band Instruments 4808
JZ Microphones 1841
JZ Music 2910
K and S Music 3325
K.N.S. Musical Instrument 5010
Kahler Int'l 5727
Kala Brand Music 1336
Kamaka Hawaii 1510
Kaman Music 5720, 5928
Kanstul Musical Instruments 4510
Karura Case 1517
Kawai America 207AB
Kaysound Imports Inc 6012, 6809
Kazoobie 3331
KB Covers 1746
Keen Electronics 4168
Keilwerth Saxophones 2930
Keith McMillen Instruments 6227
Kelly Concepts 2434
Kemble & Co 464
Kemper Digital 6900
Kesumo 6227
The Keyboard 474
Keyfax Newmedia 5809
KHL 1546
Kima Music Products 2809
Ki mex 1246
King Doublebass 3497
Kingstar Int'I Enterprise 2715
Kirlin Industries Inc 7006
Ki-Sound Industrial 1536
Kiwaya USA 1337
Neil A. Kjos Music 5309
Kiark Teknik 6569
Klein + Hummel 6579
KMS Shokai 4140
Koala Music Publications 4904
Koch Guitar Electronics 4143
Fritz Kollitz 1449
Konig & Meyer & KG 3220
Ko'olau Guitar & Ukulele 1311
Korg USA 6440
Krank Amplification 3584
Kremona - Bulgaria 3321
KRK 6866
KTS Karaoke 1851
KTS Musical Products 5252
Kuan Chou Chen Enterprise 1176
Kuhnl & Hoyer 3032
Kupo Industrial Corp 7707
KV2 Audio 6474
Kyowa Shokai 1164
Kyser Musical Products 5948
L.T.D. Drum 2255
L.T.P Publishing Pty 4904
La Bella Strings 5729
Lace Music Products 5975
LaCie 1006
Lakland Musical Instruments 5496
Lamb Productions 1315
Landi Sheng 2808
Laney Amplification 4350
Jean Larrivee Guitars USA Inc 5561
Latch Lake Products 1552
Latin Percussion 5720
Lava Cable 1576
H.G. Leach Guitars 1525
Lectrosonics 6899
Lee Oskar Harmonicas 5720
Leem Products 1825
Legere Reeds 3016
Lehle Switchers 5569
Editions Henry Lemoine 3200
Levy's Leathers Limited 4658
Michael Lewis Instruments 1613
Lexicon 7800
Line 6 212B
Lipe Guitars USA 1371
Little Labs 6254
Little Lyon Musical 5244
Littlite 7002
LM Products 4283
LongerdB 1656
Longo Custom Drums 2873
Looperlative Audio Products 1657
Loriente Guitars 5300
Los Cabos Drumsticks 2369
Loud Technologies 5676
Louis Electric Amplifier Co 1234
The Low End 4178
Lowrey 405
LPD Music International 4758
LR Baggs 5254
Luan Yu Musical Instruments 3431
Ludwig Drum Co 4224
Luna Guitars 4272
Luthier Music Corp 1529
Lynx Studio Technology 6527
Lyon Musical Instruments 5244
M & M Merchandisers 1648
M & N Highland Outfitter 1662
M. Khalid Pipe 1662
M. A. R.C.A 3200
Mackie 5676
MacPherson Guitarworks 1126
macProVideo.com 6912
Mad Professor Amplification 1385
Madarozzo 1805
Maderas Barber SL 1600
Madison Amps 3398
The Magic Fluke 1717
Magic Parts 5890
Magix AG 1115
Magnetics USA 1734
Magus Innovations 1162
Major Music Supply 1520
MakeMusic 6114
Mandarin Electron 1101
Manhasset Specialty 3530
Manley Labs 6280
Mano Percussion 5776
Manuel Rodriguez Guitars 5258
Mapex USA 4800
Marathon  7521
Marco Bass Guitars 1355
Mari Strings 5941
Mark of The Unicorn 6410
Mark Ross Percussion 2634
Markbass 2682
Marleaux Bass Guitars 1810
Marlo Plastic Products 5404
Marshall Amplification 6440
Marshall Electronics 5994
Martin Blust 4299
Martin Guitar 5454
Martin Roland Int'l 1774
Marue 1137
Mascot Electric 1848
Mason & Hamlin Piano 204, 204A
Matchless Amplifiers 5921
M-Audio 6700
Maugein 3200
Maxtone Musical Instrument 3590
Mayas Music Publishing 5814
MBT Lighting & Sound 5420
McDSP 6405
McNally Instruments 1719
Meadowbrook Insurance 150
Mediasync 7421
Medina Artigas S.A 4853
Meinl USA 3454
Mel Bay Publications 3304
Merano Musical Instruments 3521
MERCER 150
Merchandisers International 3066
Merlin 5 Products 1136
Mesa/Boogie. 5390
Messe Frankfurt 5904
Meteoro Amplifier 1378
Metropolitan Music 3110
MIAC 2008
Miami Parts Import 6989
Michael Kelly Guitar 4878
Microboards Technology 7330
Microsonic Music 6698
Midas 6569
MIDC 1310
Mid-East 2814
Mighty Bright 1327
Mighty Mite 4468
Mighty Mover Folding Dolly 5569
Mike Lull's Guitar Works 5999
Minarik Guitars 1028
Ministar 5700
Mipro Electronics 6814
Mi-Si Electronics Design 3535
Mixmeister Technology 6400
MixVibes 7332
MMO Music Group 7406
Mogami Cable 5994
Mojave Audio 6979
Mollard Conducting Batons 3509
MONO Cases 1256
Monsound 1870
Monster Cable Products 4848
MonteVerde Music 2920
Moody Leather  1277
Moog Music 6100
Moon Wha S.O.G. 1607
Morgan Hill Music 1412
Moridaira USA 1720
Morley 4382
Moses Inc 5284
Motherland Music 2431
mPATHX 1865
MPR Enterprises 1325
MRP Drums 2634
MTD (Michael Tobias Design) 5868
MU Technologies NV 1111
Mudd Guitars 1070
Mukhtar Manufacturing 1662
Multi-Platinum 1214
Muramatsu America 3425
Musacus Global Limited 5004
Muse 5860
Muse Research 6729
Music Distributors Association 2007
Music in Motion 1707
The Music Link 5476
Music Marketing 1674, 6828
The Music People! 6854
Music Products Group 5299
Music Sales 3400
M6sica & Mercado 5812
Musical Distributors Group 6909
MusicMedic.com 3012
Musicorp 5420
Musilia 2901
Musiquip 5943
Musitek 6420
MV Pro Audio 1114
MXL Microphones 5994
Nady Systems 4650
Theodor Nagel & KG 3220
Nakano 2991
Nanjing Aileen Trading 1035
Nanjing Milton Piano 373
Narita Industrial 2928
National Music Funding 1305
National Reso-Phonic Guitars 1610
Native Instruments 6920
NEMC 4221
Neotech 3430
Neumann 6579
Neutrik 6428
Novaton 1634
New Sensor 5396
NewBay Media 5808
Next Level Guitar Inc 1800
Ningbo Apextone Electronics 1678
Ningbo JiangBei SnowSea 1059
Ningbo Rixing Electronics 1854
Ningbo Stronger Electronic 1384
Ningbo Tiansheng Jiahua 1864
Noble U.S.A. 6234
Noise Bug 6108
Nord 6474
Nordstrand Pickups 1185
Normandy Guitars 1581
North American Music  202A
North American Wood 1072
Norton Cable 3095
Notationware 6901
NoteSpeed 1009
Notion Music 7123
Novation 6474
Numark 6400
NvS Sound 4143
O2 Electronics 7306
Oasis 1112
Ocean Way Recording 6331
Odyssey Innovative Designs 7414
Off Set Bass Drum Pedal 3544
Ohana Music 1128
F.E. Olds and Son 3416
Oleg Products 3320
Oliver Musica USA Inc 2801
Olympia 1368
Olympus Imaging America 6909
OME Banjos 1701
Omnisistem 7434
On2 Marketing 2358
OnBoard Research 4131
Onori Accessories 3090
On-Stage Stands 6854
Open Labs 5900
Orange County Drum 2464
Orange Music Electronic 4278
Orkestra Zilleri San Ve Tic Sti 2758
Orla 384
Orlando's Wind Instruments 2809
Oscar Schmidt 5244
Otto Musica 2909
Ovation Guitars 5720
Overloud 6728
P. Audio System 6894
P3--Pedal System 5935
Pacific Drums 2454, 2654
Paiste America Inc 3270
Palatino Pianos 425
Pantheon Guitars 1411
PANYARD 3589
Paracho Elite Guitars 4758
Parker Guitars 5244
Parsek SRL 2682
Partnership 150
Patricola Fratelli 3108
Paul Reed Smith Guitars 212A, 5320
Paul Shelden Global 3235
Pavel Musical Instruments 1279
Paxphil 4394
Peace Musical 347
Peak Music Stands 3020
Pearl Corp 2638, 2648
Pearl River Piano 1530, 206AB
Pearlman Microphones 1671
John Pearse Strings 6230
Peavey Electronics 5740
Pedaltrain 2884, 5721
M.V. Pedulla Guitars 5964
Peerless Electronics 1788
Peerless Guitars 1241
Pelosi Guitars  1134
Penn-Elcom 1738
Percussa 7007
Percussion Kinetics 2626
Percussion Plus 5420
Performance Guitar 1138
Perri's Leathers 5771
Personal Cooling Concepts 2972
Perzina 385
Peterson Electro-Musical 5990
Petrof 202B
Phil Jones Bass 3397
Phoenix Audio 1861
Phonic America 459
Piano Empire 385
Piano Press 5807
Piano Technicians Guild 475
PianoDisc 204, 204A
Pickboy 2991
Pignose Industries 5250
Pigtronix 1245
PikCARD USA 4698
Pintech USA 2764
Pioneer Electronics 119, 211B, 6928
Pipe Makers Union 2702
PJLA Music Sales/Marketing 3416
Plan B Pianos 1005
Planet Waves 4834
Platinum Samples 6910
Players Music Accessories 3614
PLEK 1361
Plush FX Pedals 1679
PMI Audio Group 6890
Polyblend Systems 2785
Pork Pie Percussion 3378
Portastand 1144
Verne Q. Powell Flutes 2930
Power Group 5857
Power Wrist Builders 2871
PPVMedien 5307
Praiseland Music 1211
Praxis Musical Instruments 1156
PreSonus 110, 6330
Prestini International 4231
Prince Electronics 1793
Prism Media Products 1649
Pro Co Sound 6949
Pro Cymbal 2433
Pro Stage Gear 2884, 5721
Pro Tone Pedals 1268
Pro-Active Websites 4418
Proel SPA 4351
ProFile 5700
PROGRESSION 7123
Pro-Mark 3056
ProSing 7018
Protec 5711
Protection Racket Cases 3464
Prudencio Saez USA Inc 1600
PSPaudioware.com s.c. 6903
PuPSwitch 1534
Pure Sound 4834
Puremagnetik 1106
Pyramid Junger  1449
Q Lighting 5899
Q Up Arts 6337
Qingdao Gangyi Imp. & Exp. 1323
Qingdao Great Music 1352
QRS Music Technologies 208B
QSC Audio Products 6750
Quantum Audio Designs 6998
Quest International 4140
Quik Lok 5776
Qwik Tune 4790
R. Taylor Guitars 1726
R.E.T. Percussion 3064
Radial Engineering 6959
Radian Audio Engineering 6951
Radical Strings 3032
Radikal Technologies 6106
Ragtime 3412
Raimundo Y Aparicio SA 1600
RainSong Graphite Guitars 1626
Jose Ramirez Guitars 5300
Randall Amplification 5244
Randall May International 2548
Rane 6958
RapcoHorizon 4558
Raw Vintage 5252
Raxxess 6246
Raysound Industrial 1768
RCF USA 6563
Real De Los Reyes 5490
The Realist 3500
Realitone 6525
Rebeat Digital 1110
The Recording Academy 5701
Red Witch Analog Pedals 5569
Redland Music Products 1346
Redmatica Srl 6328
Reel Picture 1205
Rees Harps 1624
Reference Laboratory SRL 6851
Regal Tip 3439
Reinhardt 3026
Reliable Hardware 5995
Remle Musical Products 4410
Remo 3440
Renkus-Heinz 6526
Louis Renner & KG 465
Rental & Staging Systems 5808
Retail Business Solutions 1304
Retail Up! 3605
Reunion Blues 5956
Reverend Musical Instruments 5822
Rheuben Allen & Associates 3015
Rhodes Music 5811
Rhythm Band Instruments 1813
Rhythm Tech 2664
Rhythms 3366
Ribbecke Guitars 1405
Richard Cocco Strings 2991
Rickenbacker International 5306
Rico Reeds 4834
Rigotti 3200
RimRiser 2564
Ritter Instruments  4180
Rivera Amplification Inc 4890
Rivera Mota SL 3412
Rixing International Trade 2365
RJM Music Technology 3482
RME 6913
Road Ready Cases 4458
Rob Papen 1200
Robert Martin 3200
RoboKey USA 1680
Roc-N-Soc 2565
Roche-Thomas 1203
Rockano Productions Limited 1317
Rockbox Electronics 5705
Rocket Shells 2967
Rockett Drum Works 2253
Rockfield Pickups 4878
Rocktron 4684
Rodgers Instruments 2672
Rokkomann 1429
Roland US 2672
Guangzhou Romance Musical 1255
Bruce L. Ross Woods 1790
Rotosound USA 5274
Royer Labs 6975
RS Berkeley Inc 3011
Ruby Tubes 5890
Rupert Neve Designs 6278
S.I.T. Strings 5976
Sabinn 3254
Sabine 6276
Sadowsky Guitars 1554
Saga Musical Instruments 5760
Saint Blues Guitar Workshop 3082
Salwender International 4762
Samick Music 210AB, 4250
Samson Technologies Corp 5940
Tianjin SanJin Trade Co 2974
Santa Cruz Guitar 1710
SAP Renovation 387
Sara-Trans Export Corpn 5931
Satellite Amplifiers 1140
Savarez 3200
Scalerail 418
Schaller Electronic 312
Schatten Design 1722
Schecter Guitar Research 4290
Schenk Guitars 1706
Schertler 1410
Schilke Music Products 4332
Schimmel Piano 208A
Schoenhut Piano 408
Schreiber & Keilwerth 3220
Schreiber Bassoons 2930
Schroeder Cabinets 4168
Schulze Pollmann Pianos 202A
Scott Cao Violins 3322
Scott's Highland Services 1809
SE Electronics 6699
SEED Guangzhou Electronic 1844
Seikaku Technical Group 6772
Seiko 5928
Selenium Loudspeaker 1832
Henri Selmer Paris  3200
Sennheiser 6579, 6579,6260
Sensaphonics Hearing 6852
Serato Audio Research 7010
Sexauer Woodwork & Design 1613
Seymour Duncan 4358
Sfarzo String 1455
Shadow Elektroakustic 4796
Shaker Microphone 4176
Shanghai Eurasian Piano 375
Shanghai Lansheng 3233
Shanghai Max Precision 3020
Shanghai Seiwin Electronic 6012
Shenkong Electronic Toys 2926
Shenzhen Bao Ye Heng 3097
Shenzhen Joyo Technology 2828
Shenzhen Yuyin Electronic 1181
Shenzhou Jingying Musical 2804
Sher Music 5805
Shimro Musikinstrumente 312
Shine Custom Drums 2364
Shubb Copos 6240
Shure Incorporated 6541
SIBA 1522
SICA Speakers 4893
Sierra Guitars 5420
Signature Partners 1290
Sign-Rite 28
Simple Amps 1759
SIMS 1661
Sinoman Music 27
SJC Drums 3070
SKB 421
SL Acoustic 159
Slapstik 2881
Sleishman Twin Pedal 3464
SLS Loudspeakers 5222
Smarvo Electronics 1838
Smokey Amplifiers 5218
Softwind Instruments 6434
Soh Electronics 1542
Soho Acoustics 1506
Solid Cables 3392
Solid Stand 5908
Solid State Logic 6907
Sonare Winds 2930
SongFrame 1104
Sonic Core 1121
Sonic Network 6324
Sonic Reality 6331
SonicPrint Acoustic Panels 4295
Sonivox 6324
Sonnox 1216
Sonora International 1724
Sontronics 1634
Sony Electronics 6210
Souldier 3295
Sound Back 4311
Sound Barrier 6989
Sound Enhancement Products 4382
Sound Innovations 4198
Sound On Sound 6321
Sound Planning 7520
Sound To Earth  1701
Soundcraft 7800
SoundKing Group 6000
SoundTech Professional Audio 5244
SoundToys 6626
Soundtrack USA 7315
Soundwear Dimbath 3600
Source Audio 5599
Soutazin 2703
Sparrow Guitars 3394
Spaun Drum 3549
Spear Guitar 1437
Special Projects Audio 1853
Spectr Audio 1690
Spectraflex 1685
Spectrasonics 6720
Sperzel 5947
SPHK 1437
SPL 1762
Stage Ninja 1880
Stageline 5420
Standback 5935
Stansell Guitars 1613
Stanton Magnetics 6866
Starkey 1855
Start Musical Instrument 1689
Stash Picks 1335
Steinberg Media Technologies 6524
Stellar International 1010
Stentor 5720
Stentor Music 4219
Stephi 4390
Steptime 1017
Stern Tanning 2527
Stets Metal Arts Inc 1351
Steven Slate Drums 1008
Stevenson Guitars 1578
STK Professional Audio 5826
Stonebridge Guitars 1605
Stonecastle 1142
String Letter Publishing 5226
String Swing 4378
Stringnet 1423
Strings by Aurora 1230
Strings Magazine 5226
Strunal America Inc 4610
Stuart Spector Designs 5856
Studer 7800
Studio Depot 7733
Studio Devil 1108
Studio Projects 6890
StudioLogic 5776
Studiomaster 1570
Subdecay Studios 1357
Submersible Music 6225
Sugi Musical Instruments 1272
Suhr Guitars 1358
Sukop Basses 4172
Summit Audio 6983
Sung-IL HiTech 1420
Sunlite Industrial 3576
Super-Sensitive String Co 3515
Supro Guitars & Amplifiers 5218
Suzuki  3427, 6200
Swing Guitars 1434
Synergy House 3008
Synful 6227
Synthax 6913, 7000
T.G. 2982
Taiwan Alpha Electronic 1750
Taiwan Carol Electronics 1665
Takamine Guitars 5720
Talwar Brothers (P) 5815
Tama 4634
Tanager Audioworks 1104
Tanglewood Guitar UK 5943
Tannoy 6840
TAPCO 5676
TASCAM 6491
Taye Drums 3554
Taylor Guitars 213ABC
TC Electronic 6840
TC-Helicon 6840
TEAC America 6491
TecAmp 2991
Tech 21 USA 5982
Tech Music Marketing 1605
Technical Pro 7106
TEI Electronics 5924, 7302
Telefunken USA 6244
Telescript 1011
Telex 6569
Tenon Industrial 3300
Textron Financial 3680
THAT 1749
THD Electronics 4150
The Guitar Hanger 1154
Theo Wanne Mouthpieces 2601
Thomastik-Infeld 3500
3 Drumsticks 2454, 2654
Tianjin FLEET Trade 2875
Tianjin Master Import & Export 2925
Tianjin Sunhill United 3596
Tianjin Triumph 1051
Tianjin Unique Musical 1151
Tiger Power 2449
Timara Custom Shop 1220
Timberline Guitars 1811
TiSonix 1617
TKL Products 4450
TL Audio 1674
ToadWorks USA 1367
Toca Percussion 5720
Todaro's Music 5941
Toft Audio Designs 6890
Tolito Musique 1585
Tone King Amplifier 3094
TonePros 3392
ToneGear 1158
Tonium 7023
Tonoch Audio 1854
Toontrack Music 1200
Tornavoz Music 5300
Toru Nittono Guitars 5705
Total Brand Delivery 1209
Traben Bass 4868
Trace Elliot 5740
TRAF Group 1203
Trans Audio Group 6849
Traveler Guitar 5266
TreeWorks Chimes 3265
Trem King 5861
T-Rex Engineering 5569
Triad Products 5935
Trick Percussion Products 2864
Trident Audio Developments 6890
Trillium Amplifier 1276
Tri-Technical Systems 1203
Tropical Music & Pro Audio 5765
Truth Custom Drums Inc 2970
TRX Cymbal 2865
T's Guitars 1326
TSS Fortune 2915
Tunerguard 1512
Turkish Cymbals 2758
Turner Guitar Works 3394
TV Jones 1479
Tycoon Percussion 3570
Tyler Retail Systems 1302
U.S. Band and Orchestra 3331 3700
Ugly Amps 1464
Ultimate Ears 7020
Ultimate Support Systems 669
Ultracase Corp 5991
Ultrasone 6298
UItraSound Amplifiers 1242
Unison 2928
United Musical Products 3012
United Workshops 2914
Universal Audio 7003
Universal Electroacoustic Tech 1787
Universal Musical Instrument 2717
Universal Percussion 2752
LINK Guitars 2892
LINO Guitars 1420
US Blues 4831
US Music Corp 5244
Use Audio Inc 1204
USTA Isi Zil Ve Muzik 2566
UV III Systems 1066
V2Go Technology 1456
Valley People 6890
Valuetone Musical Supply 352
Vandoren SAS 3100, 3200
Vater Percussion Inc 3072
Veillette Guitars 5280
Veritas Instrument Rental Inc 3604
Vestax 6474, 6252
VHT Amplification 5596
Vic Firth 3040
Vicente Carrillo SL 1600
Vienna Symphonic Library 7101
Vigier Guitars 4762
Viki Exports (Pvt) (India) 1064
Vinci Strings 5244
Violet Design 1634
Violet Musical 1049
Viper Drum 2268
Viscount Church Organs USA 202A
Vision International 1346
Visual Sound 5721
VJ Rendano Music 4823
VocalBooth.com 4334
VocoPro 5876
Vogel Guitars 1224
Voggenreiter Publishers 1229
Voice-Craft Electronics 1772
Voodoo Lab 5914
Vox Amplification 644
Voyage-Air Guitar 1525
WackMaster Drums 2262
Walden Guitars 5776
Waldorf 6624
Walnutron Industries Inc 7006
Walter Piano Transport 370
Wang Percussion Instrument 2448
Wan ne 2601
Warrior Guitar L.L.C 5399
Warwick 4868
Warwick 5768
Washburn International 5244
Watson Guitars 1029
Watson Musical 1130
WattGrinder Engineering 1278
Wave Distribution 6110
WaveAngle 1756
WaveMachine Labs 6905
Waves Inc 6620
Way Out Ware 6700
Weber Instruments 1701
Wedgie Products 1412
Weifang Hongyun Musical 1251
Weifang Yafeng Musical 3422
Wes-Can Music Supplies 1466
West Coast String Instruments 2825
Westone Laboratories 6995
Wexler Music 3331
Wharfedale Pro 6474
Wheatware 4827
Whirlwind 6932
Pat Wilkins Custom Guitars 5705
Wilkins Guitar 1452
Willis Music 4618
Wilmington Fibre 5298
Wiltronic 1754
Winfall Music Distributors 4835
Winkler Woods 1326
Winradio 1022
Witchunt Music 1445
Wittner & KG 3032
Wizard Amplification 1260
Wood Violins 4883
Woodnote Music 2820
WooSung Chorus Industries 1564
World Liberty Thailand 1517
World Percussion 3064
Hangzhou Worlde Digital Piano 1000
WorldMax International 2740
WorldMax USA 2740
Wuhan Silken Musical 2567
Wyman Piano 388
Tianjin XINHAIDI Music 1864
XL Specialty Percussion 3543
Xotic Guitars & Effects 5252
XOX Audio Tools s.r.l 1684
XP Audio 579
Yamaha of America. 100, 4578, 6524
Yellow Matter Entertainment 1008
York Brass Band 2930
Yorkville Sound 6555
Young Chang North America 207CD
Youyang Musical Instrument 2435
Yurae Music 2350
Zaolla Silverline 5590
Zemaitis 1371
Zero Crossing 4598
Zhongdeli Piano 378
Avedis Zildjian 2940
Zinky Electronics 5218
Zomax Associates & 1781
Zon Guitars 5391
ZT Amplifiers 1574
Zuni Guitars & Amps 1397
ZVEX Effects 4134


----------



## playstopause (Jan 20, 2009)

^

Yup, that's a lot.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2009)

Jerich said:


> wow Zimbloth i prolly walked past you like 100 times at namm...i really had no idea what u looked like..but how could i have missed you...at least at the Diezel booth..i believe you barely touched on the extent of products that were there. everyone is obssessed with the normal stuff. Did you check out any of the not so name brands? I could have and have told you all Ibanez really is not doing anything different till 2012...
> zimbloth did you go see Racer x? Did you get a chance to see Guthrie Govan Play? Did you get to ask Suhr whats up with no sevens? man...you are such a newbie hahah!!!at NAMM's



Yeah man, I wish I remembered you were going so I could have hit you up. I was there all day Thursday, Friday and Sunday. 

Yes, I checked out everything I possibly could, including a ton of lesser known stuff. I was in Hall E a lot because that's where Caparison was, so I had a chance to see loads of smaller company's products. Like I mentioned earlier in the thread, I was enamored with a small Swedish amp company called Elmwood. They sounded amazing. I also checked out tons of random guitar/amp companies. I didn't comment on all of them or take pics because I either didn't have the time, care, or just wasn't that impressed.

I did check out Suhr and honestly wasn't that impressed. They had one at the Diezel booth as a demo guitar too, and they just didn't feel or sound that special to me. Perhaps I was too spoiled by the Vigier stuff, which IMO were the best playing and sounding guitars I saw the entire show.

Let's talk man, hit me up (my info is on my website). Or AIM


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 20, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah the GV series blew me and everyone else away. They have a carbon fiber rod going through the neck which takes away the need for a truss rod. It is indestructable, completely immune to temperature or climate changes. The fretwork, setup, resonance, and everything about the Vigier stuff is fucking amazing.
> 
> I got to play the Bumblefoot model today. It was matte black with a DiMarzio Tone Zone in the bridge and a Chopper in the neck. It played so fucking amazing, it had like... infinite sustain and played so fluid. It had this cool killswitch button too, where when you held it down it killed it but when you let go it resumed. It made for some really cool effects that were very usable, especially with feedback. It's way better than doin toggle tricks, like 100X faster.
> 
> I honestly think Vigiers are the most underappreciated guitars on the market. I hope they get increased exposure when GNR goes on tour and some magazines start getting their hands on them. They dont LOOK like theyre superior, but if you play one it's a trip.



Glad you got a chance to play them. I remember trying to explain just how awesome they are to you back when you first started up with your store plan.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 20, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Glad you got a chance to play them. I remember trying to explain just how awesome they are to you back when you first started up with your store plan.



Yep, I remember. I believed you but there's just no way to really understand until you play one


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 20, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yep, I remember. I believed you but there's just no way to really understand until you play one



Yeah, it's impossibly difficult to convey in this kind of context.  Now you need to find a way to try out a BM


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 20, 2009)

darren said:


> Did anyone visit the Halo booth? Was Halo even there?



Were you just wondering if they have better QC now? or what? or if they have any new model to offer?  I honestly don't get why Halo gets so much shit from people here  everywhere else I ask about them I get good replys 



Jerich said:


> yes i know...sorry zimbloth...heheh!! but my biggest disappointment was/is the "dime" amp man it sounded shitty...there is actually a amp company called "DIME".It is Rita and dimes guitar tech...



 Rita needs to get Bitch slaped.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 21, 2009)

heye didn't muhammed suicmes play vigier at one point?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 21, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> heye didn't muhammed suicmes play vigier at one point?



I'm not sure, I think he may have. All I know is I'll be buying one after my new Rico Jr custom is done, they're amazing.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, he played Vigiers live before Ibanez came out with the Xiphos.


----------



## amonb (Jan 21, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> heye didn't muhammed suicmes play vigier at one point?



He played the Vigier Marilyn, 6 strings back then.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 21, 2009)

amonb said:


> He played the Vigier Marilyn, 6 strings back then.



I played that guitar at the show. It looks goofy but it sounds and plays monsterous.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah he played a Mrilyn and the body shape is somewhat goofy.But it was a more unorthodox "metal" kind of shape ,so Suicmez got it. It's a monster of a guitar.


----------



## Jerich (Jan 21, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I did check out Suhr and honestly wasn't that impressed. They had one at the Diezel booth as a demo guitar too, and they just didn't feel or sound that special to me. Perhaps I was too spoiled by the Vigier stuff, which IMO were the best playing and sounding guitars I saw the entire show.




wow you did not like suhr...wow you are a first!!! I mean he has some of the nicest copies of Tom anderson's around...but by the way Tom Anderson is the man he is without a doubt the most skilled man on the guitar making planet...but anyway...suhr makes quality stuff...still surprised..Yeah! I had a Vigier ..right after i saw Shawn Lane play one years ago and to be honest I still Hate their headstocks and their seven string excalibur they always seem to regret making it..when you asked them at the booth about it they prolly said.."we make it for you if you want it"..but we do not stock it..right?..A lot of my friends use Vigier Youri De Groot,Tom Bressel..the late greatr Shawn Lane..but once again i still cannot get past the headstock. I have been pushing Tom anderson to re-issue the Drop top 7.....hey if Guthrie Govan uses them they must be good....I hope you got a chance to see/hear him play...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 22, 2009)

Jerich said:


> wow you did not like suhr...wow you are a first!!!



Just my honest opinion. I _wanted _to like it, but it just seemed average to me. If I had played it BEFORE familiarizing myself with the Vigier line I may have appreciated it more.



Jerich said:


> Yeah! I had a Vigier ..right after i saw Shawn Lane play one years ago and to be honest I still Hate their headstocks and their seven string excalibur they always seem to regret making it..when you asked them at the booth about it they prolly said.."we make it for you if you want it"..but we do not stock it..right?..A lot of my friends use Vigier Youri De Groot,Tom Bressel..the late greatr Shawn Lane..but once again i still cannot get past the headstock. I have been pushing Tom anderson to re-issue the Drop top 7.....hey if Guthrie Govan uses them they must be good....I hope you got a chance to see/hear him play...



Yeah some of the shapes and things aren't for me, but I was so enamored with how they played and sounded that it was easy for me to let it go. That said, I think some of their models look really cool. Some of the figured top Excalibers and the matte black Bumblefoot model looked awesome I think, as did a few of the new SV series models 

I have to say, I think Parker, Vigier, and Caparison were my favorite guitars at the show. I was really digging some of the PRS and Ernie ball offerings as well. Ibanez had some really cool stuff I would easily consider buying as well. I was disappointed by the BC Rich, Schecter, and ESP stuff honestly. Nothing new of interest IMO. 

I did find it interesting the 2009 Schecter 7s seemed to have thinner necks than usual however...


----------



## Chritar (Jan 22, 2009)

this was a very interesting read  and really good pics, i had no idea about the new peavey amps, and now i want to try them out


and i laughed pretty loud when you mentioned 2 out of 3 women are gorgeous, i agree though most of my friends always have some complaint about most women out here, uber 'tupid



what was the legal issues behind the vht faceplate? imo vht just looked right, frayette looks like it would be on vintage-fashioned amps, in some cursive font... or if he just cut it in half and put 'Fray' ...maybe


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 22, 2009)

I always thought the Vigier Marilyn was a pretty cool shape. Kind of like a more organic BC Rich Ignitor. Now give the Marilyn a archtop body and a reverse pointy headstock (like a BC Rich ASM or something) and sweet baby jesus that would be HAWT.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow! I've never been a fan of Shadow's Fall, but I have always loved the Matt Bachand sig! I am so glad they made an affordable version of it with almost similar specs! I am definately going to be picking me up one of those!


----------



## drmosh (Jan 23, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Yeah, he played Vigiers live before Ibanez came out with the Xiphos.



actually, he got a BC Rich custom built and played that for a while, but didn't like it. then he got the ibanez.
I think he stated once he stopped playing the Vigier because they didn't want to endorse him. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 23, 2009)

drmosh said:


> actually, he got a BC Rich custom built and played that for a while, but didn't like it. then he got the ibanez.
> I think he stated once he stopped playing the Vigier because they didn't want to endorse him. I could be wrong on that.



Very small companies like Vigier will never be able to keep a big stable of endorsers. They just don't have the money to throw around and don't produce enough guitars to give away tons of them for free. I know of guys in various metal bands who get paid six figures to play Ibanez for example. 

I can't say I blame them really. I mean, no matter how loyal we all are to our favorite brands/luthiers, most people would play just about anything if they were throwing that kind of money at you

I'm not saying this is what happened with Muhammad, but 99&#37; of guys when they get to a certain level will always end up inevitably with the big boys like Ibanez, Gibson, ESP, Fender, etc. If all things were equal I'm sure they'd prefer to play the high-end sutff, I mean... no one _wants _to play a Dean, but companies like that have the resources to really help promote a band, offer tour support, access to custom shops, and of course line their wallets.

It's all good, musicians deserve every opportunity they can get to succeed, but it's just good to know so you don't put too much stock into what guitars/amps guys use, as often they either don't or are just hired guns. I had a lot of interesting conversations @ NAMM about what people _really_ use and things like that. It's interesting


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 24, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I can't say I blame them really. I mean, no matter how loyal we all are to our favorite brands/luthiers, most people would play just about anything if they were throwing that kind of money at you



I still find it weird. If your professionally creating music wouldn't you want the best tool (for you personally) that does the job? Damn the moneyz are Evil. heh.

But on the other hand some of the players out there are soo good they could make just about anything sounds amazing. 

It's like if Norman Rockwell just went down to the nearest craftshop and bought a cheap paintbrush because he got a deal on it. 

Nick have you tried one of these Washburn HM WM 526's yet with the carbon glass epoxy fretboards? Do they compare to Parker Fly Deluxes at all ? They have me curious.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 24, 2009)

mikernaut said:


> I still find it weird. If your professionally creating music wouldn't you want the best tool (for you personally) that does the job? *Damn the moneyz are Evil. heh.*



Yep . I know what you mean. That's why you see guys who pull these huge sponsors in the studio using guitars that are totally different than their stage guitars *cough_metallica_cough*. 

IDK. I suppose put yourself in the situation. Say you love Caparison guitars, but they can only afford to give you maybe one or two guitars a year and virtually no sponsorship money, then someone from Gibson/Ibanez/ESP/Dean comes up and has a six figure check in hand and a truckload of guitars with customs already in the work (they read your mind to figure out the specs ), all in exchange for you to play their guitars on stage, and represent them in interviews so kiddies will go out and but one cause they want to play like you. 

Honestly, and I hate that I would do this, but I would leave the small company  would I still play my favorite guitars in the studio? Fuck yeah. But would I shrug them off and tour with Gibson/Ibanez/ESP/Dean if I was getting paid the aforementioned cash? FUCK YEAH.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 24, 2009)

People need to make a living some how. Being realistic I doubt an LACS is a big drop in quality from a Vigier or anything else, his Ibanez guitars are probably every bit as good as anything else he has owned, it's not like he is playing a production Korean built Xiphos. The sad part about swapping companies for money is that you are now helping sell a guitar that you might not consider owning yourself.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 24, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Very small companies like Vigier will never be able to keep a big stable of endorsers. They just don't have the money to throw around and don't produce enough guitars to give away tons of them for free. I know of guys in various metal bands who get paid six figures to play Ibanez for example.
> 
> I can't say I blame them really. I mean, no matter how loyal we all are to our favorite brands/luthiers, most people would play just about anything if they were throwing that kind of money at you
> 
> ...



Very true. I mean Caparison endorsees seem to be dropping like flies, but I can guarantee you it's not due to lack of quality of the instruments.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 26, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Very true. I mean Caparison endorsees seem to be dropping like flies, but I can guarantee you it's not due to lack of quality of the instruments.



Yeah. In the case of Caparison I think it's good. The only put out very few guitars as it is, if less of them are endorser freebies, that's good for the rest of us. Then again, when well known players use the guitars that is good exposure. It is what it is I guess


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 28, 2009)

That purple Parker is by far the coolest guitar ever


----------



## Panterica (Jan 28, 2009)

i was hoping for some awesome Bernie Rico Jr pics...

saving for Vixen custom
sigh


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2009)

Panterica said:


> i was hoping for some awesome Bernie Rico Jr pics...
> 
> saving for Vixen custom
> sigh



Bernie did not come to NAMM this year. He's busy building guitars and the like


----------



## Pauly (Jan 28, 2009)

Suer super epic thread! Saved a few of the pics for future guitar paintjob reference (2 of those Parker's omgawd!).


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 28, 2009)

Pauly said:


> Suer super epic thread! Saved a few of the pics for future guitar paintjob reference (2 of those Parker's omgawd!).



Cool dude


----------



## Six6VI (Jan 29, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> 3. Zakk Wylde. Really. Dude on the left with the beard is Silenoz from Dimmu Borgir who got to hang out with the other day.


 
All due respect but that is _not_ Zakk Wylde. Zakk is taller, has longer hair and his beard isn't that grey. However, the dead give away is that Zakk doesn't have any tattoos. Not to mention that this is the very first account I've heard of him being at NAMM this year and his presence usually makes for quite a stir.

I'm afraid that what you have here is just some fat, wannabe. Go to any BLS concert and you'll find at least 3 of them.

Otherwise, I'm really enjoying your recap of the event. Thanks!

Lee


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee I assure you that's him. He was signing w/ BLS at the EMG booth and I saw him there, along with Nick the other guitarist from BLS. He and Kerry King were hanging out together as well, just trust me dude. Ask anyone else who was there 





Six6VI said:


> All due respect but that is _not_ Zakk Wylde. Zakk is taller, has longer hair and his beard isn't that grey. However, the dead give away is that Zakk doesn't have any tattoos. Not to mention that this is the very first account I've heard of him being at NAMM this year and his presence usually makes for quite a stir.
> 
> I'm afraid that what you have here is just some fat, wannabe. Go to any BLS concert and you'll find at least 3 of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2009)

Zakk Wylde's beard really greyed out that much in recent years? Man, had no idea he was started to get old looking......wait, he is like, nearly 40 years old though


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats Zakk


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2009)

its not the best photo but i dont think it looks like Zakk Wylde either tbh. Also any pic i have/can find of him he has no tatoos on his right arm.

facially it doesnt look like him either.

could just be one of those wierd pics though cos its a bit hazey


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's not, he had Kerry King and the people @ EMG fooled too then! Not to mention the fans lining up for his autograph...

Is it possible there's someone else in BLS who looks like that? Because he definitely was in BLS.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you have any pics with him and Kerry ?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Do you have any pics with him and Kerry ?



Hah, nah. I was mainly interested in checking out gear and talking to people. I only took that pic when I was outside taking a break with Hauch from the forum. Keep in mind, I was there I don't need evidence 

It doesn't matter to me one way or another honestly, I just thought it was interesting. Ask Jerich or other dudes who were at the show if Zakk was at the show or not 

I saw Michael Amott and lots of guitarists who I actually like there, but I didn't take pics. The only people I asked to take pics with were the guys from Dimmu Borgir since they're my favorite band.


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> If it's not, he had Kerry King and the people @ EMG fooled too then! Not to mention the fans lining up for his autograph...
> 
> Is it possible there's someone else in BLS who looks like that? Because he definitely was in BLS.



dunno man iv not really paid any attention to BLS for about 4 years. Size build and clothes that guys a dead ringer for ZW but i dont think it looks like him.

Like i say though, its just a wierd pic.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Hah, nah. I was mainly interested in checking out gear and talking to people. I only took that pic when I was outside taking a break with Hauch from the forum. Keep in mind, I was there I don't need evidence
> 
> It doesn't matter to me one way or another honestly, I just thought it was interesting. Ask Jerich or other dudes who were at the show if Zakk was at the show or not
> 
> I saw Michael Amott and lots of guitarists who I actually like there, but I didn't take pics. The only people I asked to take pics with were the guys from Dimmu Borgir since they're my favorite band.



Cool 

and where are the Jackson guitars pics


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 29, 2009)

New Jackson guitars?  I think they spent most their time building the skull pillar displays. 


Although I would like to see more pics of the white with green bevels extreme Kelly thingy. Oh and the urban camo kelly was kinda neat too.

The white Death Angel is on Ebay-
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackson-Custom-...ryZ33044QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and the black with orange accents soloist-
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jackson-Custom-...ryZ33044QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They look pretty cool except the prices


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 29, 2009)

That new 7321 looks bloody lovely.

When will these be on sale? or are they already? if so, what's the pricetag!? Same goes for the 1527M, for that matter.


----------



## Chris_Hansen (Jan 29, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> -Nick




Very interested....
Price?


----------



## playstopause (Jan 29, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> That new 7321 looks bloody lovely.
> 
> When will these be on sale? or are they already? if so, what's the pricetag!? Same goes for the 1527M, for that matter.



Price tag is right below the guitar in the pic you posted.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 29, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Price tag is right below the guitar in the pic you posted.



Oh shit!  So it is!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 29, 2009)

Awethome  The new RG7321 does indeed look sexy


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris_Hansen said:


> Very interested....
> Price?



Cool another Boston dude 

I think about $4000-5000, I forget I'll have to check. That's not a regular production model, some limited edition bubbinga monster 



playstopause said:


> Price tag is right below the guitar in the pic you posted.



That's the list price not the street. It will probably be around $450-500.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I know. It still gives an idea though.


----------

